# Aeroponic Space Shuttle



## Earl (Dec 11, 2007)

The 6 inch tubes are 36 inches long.

The grow area is 3X3

It would be easy to expand this another foot and grow 6 plants.

The tubes in the rez on the right 
are 1/4 inch lower 
than the tubes mounted in rez on the left.











This allows the pumps to be all in the high side rez 
and that keeps it free of roots that follow the flow.





This is the low side rez.





Some root still try to grow back into the pump side rez





But most of the roots end up in the low side rez.





Some of the parts






The spray pump.





This is a smaller pump so you can see some of the deatail.






A Jamaican Baby in the aero tube before the insulation,





Jamaican all grown up and ready to chop.











Afghan in the aero tube with insulation over the tubes to help the chiller.





The chiller










The chiller return line acts like a waterfall,





















Each side holds 10 gls 
for a total of 20gls.

I only grow four plants at a time, so the rez volume is 5gls/plant.
I am able to achieve very stable nute solutions.

I use RO water, 
and I have a 40gl RO rez connected to a float valve 
that maintains a constant water level in the nute rez.






The cross flow tubes at the bottom of both rez' , 
allow the solution to return to the pump side.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 11, 2007)

very well done. looks like you spent some time doing it right. i love the root shots.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Dec 12, 2007)

Professional looking setup. I'd be interested in the float valve control if you could share some pictures and parts detaill. Are you uusing any thing to auto fill the ro reservoir?? VV


----------



## email468 (Dec 12, 2007)

very cool! looks like it works well. I like how the roots are trained.


----------



## Earl (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks guys I'm glad you like it.


This is the way I start seeds 
for the space shuttle 
and is the reccomended method by all seed dealers.

I like the coco coir starter plugs. These are four years old and still good as new. I do not re-use them.






I use Hydroton clay pellets. I do re-use these.







Place the plug in the bottom of a three inch net pot 
and hold it like this so you can scoop the clay pellets into it.






Notice that with the plug on the bottom, this will give us room to add clay pellets once the plant is larger. This will help block light from the stem.





Flush/Rinse the net pot with clay pellets, 
until the water runs clear out the bottom.

Next fill your tub with tap water just to the bottom of the net pots 
when they are positioned like this pic.
Mark the water level inside the tub with a pencil.





When you place the lid down, 
this will position the net pots 
at the appropriate level.

Poor the tap water out, 
and replace with RO or Distilled water. 

Keep the water at this pencil mark level mark until the seeds sprout
and roots are showing from the bottom of the net cups.

With the tub full of water at the appropriate level, 
put the seed in the coco coir plug. 
I use the screw driver that came with my ph pen. 
First, I make a new "hole" with the screw driver, 
and then push the seed into the smaller hole until it just barely disappears below the surface.





If you use the hole in the center of the plug, the seed will fall too low and have a harder time sprouting.

If your net pots are just submerged in the water, they will stay wet and your beans should sprout in three to four days. After a week they should look like this and be ready to move into your growing system. 






Growing more plants?, use a larger tub with more holes. 
Move the plants into your growing system after they are a week old 
and start feeding 1/4 strenght nutes.







If you are going to continue with DWC, 
lower the water level to the bottom of the net pots, 
after the sprout has roots showing.
Add your bubbles 
and 1/4 strenght nutes for the first week.

After adding nutes then adjust the pH

DO NOT adjust the pH of the RO water before addding nutes.
DO NOT add nutes before the sprout has it first set of serated leaves.


----------



## Earl (Dec 12, 2007)

Sorry about the color.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Dec 12, 2007)

why, it looks awesome, oh yeah, I'm partially color blind. lol VV


----------



## Earl (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## cybersholt (Dec 25, 2007)

glad to see another aero grower here, awesome setup you got i'm going to build one similar in a month or so. I have a commercial built aero setup right now. How well does that chiller work, i may need one in the summer. but all in all i look foward to watching this one.


----------



## Earl (Dec 26, 2007)

The chiller is awesome.

I am going to expand the system 
and move the chiller 
when this grow is finished 
in about 6 weeks.


----------



## Earl (Dec 29, 2007)

I added a 48" t-12 fixture, 
with two 40 watt Iguana lamps. 
This has 7% uvb at 12 inches.





I also swapped out two 400w HPS bulbs 
with two Sunmaster Cool Deluxe MH 400w bulbs,
in two of my digital ballast.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 30, 2007)

OH earl, I love your roots!!!!


SWEET PHOTOS BRO!!


----------



## Earl (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for checking out my grow.

Here is some more root porn for you guys n girls.












This plant is growing some very skinny leaves for an Indica.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 30, 2007)

I wish you were in CALI.. I'd love to come feast my camera on that!!

iloveyou


----------



## sgtpeppr (Dec 30, 2007)

That thing is pretty badass.


----------



## BoostJunkie (Dec 30, 2007)

why did you switch from the nutradip 3 way meter, to the milwaukee meters? im about to purchase a nutradip, any issues?


----------



## Earl (Dec 31, 2007)

The tds on the trimeter went to shit.

I am very disappointed in the trimeter.

I am using it for a pH meter on another grow. But what a waste.


----------



## BoostJunkie (Jan 1, 2008)

was it the probe? or the screen, because ive heard of screen issues, but you can always buy a new probe.


----------



## Earl (Jan 1, 2008)

The pH probe is detachable. The tds probe is not.

I don't think it is the probe.

The tds will not calibrate, 
and it reads way off from my two other meters.

This trimeter is less than two months old.

Screw the Chinese and their junky electronics.

As long as I have a choice, 
I will try to avoid buying chinese crap again.

My Milwaukee meters are made in Romania.


----------



## SnowWhite (Jan 1, 2008)

fuck man....that is a REALLY nice setup you got going there! 

btw...I have the same CRAPPY chinese trimeter thing. Got it cheap off eBay. What can I say....you get what you pay for. I find the EC more reliable than the PH. The PH gives fuicking crazy readings. Good job I got it mostly for EC as I have a reliable PH pen already.

With my Trimeter you can only measure PH and then measure EC/PPM etc, you can't do both together or the readings go really wacky! Wish I hadn't wasted my money. Should of spent a bit more on some proper instruments!


----------



## email468 (Jan 1, 2008)

SnowWhite said:


> Should of spent a bit more on some proper instruments!


I should have that tattooed on my ass backwards so i can read it in the mirror.


----------



## potpimp (Jan 1, 2008)

email468 said:


> I should have that tattooed on my ass backwards so i can read it in the mirror.


LMAO, I be we could get a discount if both of us get the same tats. I bought a POS trimeter from Stealth Hydro. I wound up getting a Hanna pH meter; couldn't be happier about that. I still use the EC/TDS meter on the pos.

Man what a fantastic setup!!! Email turned me on to this thread. I gotta keep up on this one; I've been wanting to try aero and this is truly inspirational.


----------



## Earl (Jan 1, 2008)

SnowWhite said:


> Wish I hadn't wasted my money. Should of spent a bit more on some proper instruments!


I know what you mean. 

I have had a lot of meters.

I hope the Milwaukee meters hold up for me.

The trimeter would be nice, if it was working properly.
I want American Made Meters.

Here is pictures of the three girls.

Two of the plants are 44 inches tall.

One plant is topped at the tenth node, 
and is split down the center, 
but still growing just fine.


----------



## BoostJunkie (Jan 1, 2008)

i suggest http://www.americanmarineusa.com/ it even says if maintained properly it should last a lifetime, im going to try out the Pinpoint PH Controller. i was gonna buy the nutradip tds constant meter. but i think ill go with hanna...


----------



## Earl (Jan 5, 2008)

I'll get one of those next time.


----------



## Earl (Jan 13, 2008)

I cut this bud because it was not getting much light.

It should be about 10 grams dried,


----------



## psyclone (Jan 13, 2008)

OMG...and the clearest and best explanation I have ever seen on aeroponics. Thank you.


----------



## psyclone (Jan 13, 2008)

You like the lizard light?


----------



## TheOrangeJuicer (Jan 13, 2008)

nice nice about how much would you say that setup cost you? Minus the lights and fans. Looks like a good investment


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 13, 2008)

ayo earl...i seen one that you linked horticulture source....


have you ordered from them before? i see alot of their prices are low as hell.


these people reliable? safe?


----------



## Inneedofbuds (Jan 13, 2008)

this is one of those threads that makes me realize how much i don't know.


----------



## Earl (Jan 14, 2008)

I ordered my grommets and some of the spray jets online.

I cut this bud a couple of days ago.





It was not getting much light.
It is probly going to weigh in about 6-8 grams dried.

There was a lot of "trim" from this small bud.


----------



## Earl (Jan 16, 2008)

I chopped this bud yesterday.





.
.
.
It has been under the MH bulb during the whole 7 week flower cycle.
Monday was the first day of week 8.





Look at the size of those calyx!


----------



## psyclone (Jan 17, 2008)

Nasty Dirty Weed...Mmmm and look at those trichs fluoresce. Filthy.


----------



## potpimp (Jan 17, 2008)

Silly rabbit, trichs are for kids.


----------



## psyclone (Jan 18, 2008)

Send me yours.


----------



## CaptDoobie (Jan 18, 2008)

I love it! That pic of the inside is terrific!


----------



## Earl (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Earl (Jan 22, 2008)

The last day.


----------



## potpimp (Jan 22, 2008)

OMG, that's beautiful!!! I just chopped two of mine yesterday; not long now! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Earl (Jan 30, 2008)

Some trichs and scissor hash mixed together.


----------



## GanjaGood! (Feb 2, 2008)

What was your final yield off the grow? Are those 4 inch pots???


----------



## Earl (Feb 6, 2008)

GanjaGood! said:


> What was your final yield off the grow? Are those 4 inch pots???



I use 3..5 inch net pots in the 6 inch tube.






.


----------



## Earl (Feb 8, 2008)

Here is a pic of some WW i finished about 6 weeks ago.
The room was 66º and I used the uvb lamp for the last three weeks.
It is very smooth smoke.


----------



## Earl (Feb 12, 2008)

t has been a little over 4 weeks 
since I took the first buds. 

The three plants were all very different 
in flavor and smell. 
Here is a pic of the three phenotypes.





The bud on the left is the pure Afghan. 
It has a great skunky bouquet in the jar, 
and smokes with a great flavor. 
It has a long lasting high. 
It will be awesome in another month. 

The bud in the center I call Red. 
It has a little hay smell in the jar 
and smokes Ok, with little flavor. 
The high is OK, but shorter. 

The bud on the right I call Afghan Widow. 
The buds are very white and smell sweet in the jar. 
The smoke is sweet, smooth, and the high is quick, 
but shorter than the Afghan..


----------



## Earl (Feb 19, 2008)

I started some new plants in the shuttle.


----------



## Earl (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## Earl (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## Earl (Feb 24, 2008)

5 day update.

I added some sticky traps to slow down the gnats. 
The big girl is 40 inches high.
I also added another 400w MH conversion bulb,
and did some training on the girl under it.






I put a couple of sticky spots in the rez also


----------



## Tanuvan (Feb 26, 2008)

*drool* that is freakin amazing


----------



## We TaRdED (Feb 27, 2008)

i might have missed it, but do you have airstones in the res that your roots hang in? i saw one pic with them just hanging in stagnant water. also how much did your water chiller cost, and is it worth it? thanks a bunch for sharing, what a great grow, you definitely have it down to a science, like NASA would or something.....lol cant wait to see more. i would like to build an aeroponic system myself, just a little simpler. theres too much plumbing there for me to mess up if i tried to build yours.


----------



## Earl (Feb 28, 2008)

I have a dual airpump,
with the hoses stuck in the rez,
and a powerhead.

I don't use airstones anymore, 
they usually clogg for some reason.
The big bubbles coming from the hose, 
works very well for hydro.

The 1/4hp chiller was $400 on ebay, 
and makes my plants very happy.

If you can keep the room temp at 66, 
or have the rez isolated in a cooler room, 
then you can get by without the chiller, 
but it is worth having, 
to maintain a stable rez temp @ 67º.

.



.


----------



## We TaRdED (Feb 28, 2008)

thanks guru earl! you dont mind if i call you that do you? no but seriously, IMHO, you are a true master. have you calculated what grams/watt per 2 months you are getting? or grams/watt/1 month. you probably have .5grams/watt/30days, but im sure its contingent upon stain. thanks, ill be keeping an eye out to get pointers.


----------



## Earl (Mar 3, 2008)

The big plant is 52 inches 
and the other two plants are bushes at 24 inches.
I added another 400w yesterday.[/size]


----------



## Earl (Mar 5, 2008)

Here is a shot with the lights off.
I flushed and changed out the rez today.






.


----------



## PnYn18Runna (Mar 8, 2008)

props on that hydroponic system. that shits pretty gnarly.


----------



## purplehaze2 (Mar 9, 2008)

nice earl! one of the better set ups ive seen.nice buds too.


----------



## Earl (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks Guys.













.


----------



## Coors (Mar 10, 2008)

Nice work Earl!! I think that I am going to have to copy your design, but put a box around the grow sight and ScrOG it.


----------



## Earl (Mar 11, 2008)

Kool!
I hope you'll take some pictures 
and show everyone your design.

Maybe with your design, 
you will be able to add some Co2.

Be sure to keep me informed. 
.


----------



## Coors (Mar 11, 2008)

Actually my plan is to build a 3'X3'X4' tall ScrOG chamber with Co2, Full Mylar, an air cooled 400wt HPS (and maybe a couple of 70 MH to complete the full spectrum) and possibly add pure O2 to the root system with an O2 tank. I figure that having the grow chamber isolated from the water tubs will help keep my water temp down as well. I figure that buying a water heater is cheeper than buying a cooler.

How often do you water your roots? Is it ok to have the misters going all the time? Or do you need a timer for you water pump as well?

Do you really need both water tubs?? or could you get by with just one and have a "U" shaped root chamber? or maybe even one straight 3' tube with a cap on one end?

How much water do you plants drink in a day or week?
How many plants do you think that I could put in this system? I was thinking 4, but with how full your plant were I am now thinking only 2 would be better.

Think it will work?

Thanks for your help and inspiration!!


----------



## jwop (Mar 11, 2008)

you are a friggin genious man. i think i might try this but instead of tubes going directly into res ... might try a manifold to get more rows

one question just to get a better mental ... if you were a drop of water what path exactly would you take? obviously from high side through pipes to low side ... but how does the float valve come in and how do you transfer water from the low side back to the high side? im going to keep reading e thread as i haven't yet so if you already answered this i'm sure i'll see it so thanks!

EDIT: didn't see the little words between the actual pictures ... just got wreck'd via train


----------



## Earl (Mar 11, 2008)

I am glad you guys are inspired.

I am not going to design your system,
but if you start a thread, 
and send me a link,
I would like to see what you both come up with.


I have two bulkhead fittings in each tub, 
that connect the bottom of each tub 
with two 3/4 inch pcv tubes.





You can see one of them in this pic.





I call them the cross-flow tubes.
These two 3/4 inch tubes keep both rez's at the same level.

.


----------



## Coors (Mar 11, 2008)

Earl said:


> I am glad you guys are inspired.
> 
> I am not going to design your system,
> but if you start a thread,
> ...



I under stand, but I have a few questions out side of the design aspect that I am still curious about. such as.

How often do you water your roots? Is it ok to have the misters going all the time? Or do you need a timer for you water pumps as well?

and

How much water do you plants drink in a day or week?

Also if you don't mind, aside from the lights, water cooler, and fans how much did it cost you to build?

thanks again Earl!


----------



## Earl (Mar 11, 2008)

You do not have to run the spray jets on a timer.

The roots will be more aeroponic if the spray is off sometime.

A simple timer will work if you want.

30 on 30 off is good for most of the grow.

I run 10 on 30 off, 
but I change the timer during the grow.

You should experiment.

The plants can go for a couple of hours,
depending on the amount of light and the humiidity.

.


----------



## Coors (Mar 11, 2008)

Cool Thanks for the info!! is that 30 min. or seconds? also do you need to flush out you plants at the end of the grow period? if so how long? I know that you need to when growing in soil, but I have no idea about hydro set ups.


----------



## *8BaLL* (Mar 12, 2008)

i got a quick question, what did you use to drill the wholes in your tubeing


----------



## Earl (Mar 12, 2008)

The timer is minutes.

I flush the rez every 7-10 days
It depends on the brand of nutes I am using.

I bought a hole saw kit on ebay,
It's cheap, but good for plastic and wood.






.


----------



## khamsin (Mar 12, 2008)

love the setup!!!


----------



## Enigma (Mar 14, 2008)

Another subscriber!


----------



## Enigma (Mar 14, 2008)

How small can the net pots for clones get? 

I'm thinking a 6" tall clone in a 2-3" pot sunk in a 4" PVC tube should hold enough for an aero op. I'm really trying to squeeze things into a 4'x4' area.

Enigma


----------



## Earl (Mar 15, 2008)

4 inch tubes have been tried, 
and they would not accommodate the roots,
and the grow failed.

You can use 6 inch tubes.

I think a 2 inch net pot might work.
I use 3.5 inch pots.

take some pics,
and show your grow.

.


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 15, 2008)

hey earl! how the grow going?

can you get 8" pvc pipes from anywhere? would that work better than 6"?

i think im going to get Amazon.com: Raindrip #312025B 25PK Barb Connector: Home Improvement

something like that to tap into my 1/2" supply line. do you think that would work if i epoxied it in place? maybe ill get a metal threaded 1/4" barb and screw it into the pvc. im still contemplating, plus i havent seen many 1/4" barbs that have male threads, maybe im not looking in the right places.


----------



## Enigma (Mar 15, 2008)

Earl said:


> 4 inch tubes have been tried,
> and they would not accommodate the roots,
> and the grow failed.
> 
> ...


https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/18869-how-build-aero-setup.html

It seemed to work with him @ 4" with 3" net pots.

Keep an eye out in the hydro forum for a new thread.. it may take some time to get the funds together.. but I'm sure you guys will love it.

I've got ideas.. the gears are turning.. and I'm losing sleep over this new design lol



Enigma


----------



## Earl (Mar 15, 2008)

8 inch pipe is very expensive, 
and not gonna give you a better yield, 
it's just going to cost you more money.

You need to make sure the plumbing you use 
is equal to your ability to handle leaks.

If you have a concrete slab, 
in a basement with a drain, 
then you can handle some leaks.

If you have wood floors 
and no way to deal with a leak,
you had better invest in good plumbing parts.

Good plumbing is expensive,
but a leak will bring disaster faster, 
from landlords,
or mold and mildew,
and expensive to repair warped flooring.

Epoxy doesn't make good plumbing connections.

Remember the old saying.
No bucks,
No Buck Rogers!

Speed = Money,
How fast can you afford to grow?

.


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 15, 2008)

i personally like guru Earls design better! im trying to duplicate it except a little differently with a couple more plants! SOG style.


----------



## Enigma (Mar 15, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> i personally like guru Earls design better! im trying to duplicate it except a little differently with a couple more plants! SOG style.


Earl's design looks great for a full-sized plant. And from what I can tell it has been working just fine!!!

I'm just thinking outside of the box.. trying to find new ways to do the same thing.. when I finally get something 'in stone' you'll see it in the hydro forum.



Peace,
Enigma


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 15, 2008)

Earl said:


> Epoxy doesn't make good plumbing connections.
> 
> Remember the old saying.
> No bucks,
> ...


ya, you have to spend money to make.....errr... save money! i grow for solely medicinal purposes! 

now you got me rethinking now! maybe ill use your fittings!!!! im just really broke right now! ill look into metal 1/4" barbed and threaded fittings! whats the name of the brass fittings you use so i can google it? or a link of where you got it would be great.

i dont know the old saying (im not that old, under 25) and i dont get your last saying with how fast can i afford to grow? are you saying you have to spend money to speed the process? 

thanks a bunch Earl!


----------



## Enigma (Mar 15, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> ya, you have to spend money to make.....errr... save money! i grow for solely medicinal purposes!
> 
> now you got me rethinking now! maybe ill use your fittings!!!! im just really broke right now! ill look into metal 1/4" barbed and threaded fittings! whats the name of the brass fittings you use so i can google it? or a link of where you got it would be great.
> 
> ...


Yep. More money = more light, better setup.. ect. ect.


----------



## Earl (Mar 15, 2008)

If you have *no money*, 
then growing outside, under the sun, is free.

You don't need anything, 
but many, many, many, seeds.
Some will survive.

Or you can spend the bucks, and do this.






Check out a movie called, "The Right Stuff"

.


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 15, 2008)

Earl said:


> If you have *no money*,
> then growing outside, under the sun, is free.


hey earl! ya i live in a little town near the north pole (sure feels like it). so no outdoor growing for me, i think the soil has a very low PH and would kill weed, lots of pine trees up here. i got enough supplies for growing, besides the aero stuff for the future build. just unemployed right now the bills dont stop!! ill be good though.




Earl said:


> Or you can spend the bucks, and do this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


truely amazing!!! kinda looks like an xmass tree!!! how do you like the bulbs with the integrated reflector? what strain is that in the pic? how many watts total do you have on your plants? thanks.


----------



## Earl (Mar 15, 2008)

This is Purple Cindy
sprouted on Jan 1 08

The reflector bulbs are good.

I have 1600w

.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 15, 2008)

now I can see what you meant about the color, its nt the same, still nice VV


----------



## Earl (Mar 16, 2008)

Day4 week3

.


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 16, 2008)

looks awesome earl! thanks for sharing, why did you chose purple cindy? theres sooo many strains out there, i was just wondering what your deciding factor was. i never heard of the strain b4. ive heard of c99 though.


----------



## Earl (Mar 16, 2008)

The genetics sound pretty good,
and HGS offered them to me,
as warrantee replacement seeds,
and I took them. 


.


----------



## Earl (Mar 17, 2008)

Here is a shot of one of the small plants.






Here is an overhead shot.


----------



## Enigma (Mar 17, 2008)

Earl said:


> Here is a shot of one of the small plants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, your avatar reminds me of pickle-fucker!

lol


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 17, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Haha, your avatar reminds me of pickle-fucker!
> 
> lol


lololololololol psssssffffffftttttt lmao, funny shit.... i dont see it, but thats still funny... early going to tear you a new one one.

i never heard of a "pickle-focker" b4, thats great!!


----------



## Enigma (Mar 17, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> lololololololol psssssffffffftttttt lmao, funny shit.... i dont see it, but thats still funny... early going to tear you a new one one.
> 
> i never heard of a "pickle-focker" b4, thats great!!


You've *NEVER* seen Clerks 2?!?!


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 17, 2008)

Enigma said:


> You've *NEVER* seen Clerks 2?!?!


naw, i guess ive been living under a rock when it comes to gay jargon and such! yo, send me a PM for something like that. we're kinda hijacking guru earls thread here.... ya... i guess i should have sent this via PM too. fock.... i suck lol sorry guru earl


----------



## Earl (Mar 21, 2008)

Today is rez change out.


----------



## yourboy333 (Mar 21, 2008)

damn good shit how much u think u spent on every thing


----------



## Budsworth (Mar 21, 2008)

Man Earl, those roots are the bomb. Very white just the way they should be. Nice grow.


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 22, 2008)

wtg guru Earl! you da man 

an aproximate average, how much height do you think the roots pile up in your pipes? like if you were to measure from the inside pvc bottom to the top of the piled roots..... i hope that makes sense

peace


----------



## Earl (Mar 22, 2008)

I pollenated a couple of big buds,
and took some close ups.


















The shuttle was about $1200
without the lights.

Sorry, I can't answer your root question.
(If I was any good at guessing, 
I would be in Vegas playing craps.)

.


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 23, 2008)

nice bud shots bud 

what did you pollinate with? a male purple cindy?


----------



## panhead (Mar 23, 2008)

Cudos my friend,you are to be commended on a job well done.

Your pics & tutorial put to rest many questions ive had in my minds eye,very helpfull to see first hand what all the knuter valve's & widget's do in operation. 

Thanks.


----------



## Earl (Mar 24, 2008)

I was able to pre-sex this PC male, 





and move him into a DWC, 





from whence he spewed forth his manly essence.






I captured the pollen from his chopped down corpse,
by shaking him in a ziplock bag,
after he had been thoroughly dried on the screen.






I had to chop him after the pods had started to open.
If you chop too soon, 
the pods will be immature, 
and never open.

.


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 24, 2008)

Earl said:


> from whence he spewed forth his manly essence.


haha, nice words 

great pics, as usual. 

your PC looks wonderful. how do you think your PC trichomes count compares to other strains you have had? 

thanks again guru earl


----------



## Earl (Mar 26, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> haha, nice words
> 
> great pics, as usual.
> 
> ...


Trichs are growing on the veins under the leaf.


----------



## Earl (Mar 28, 2008)

It's amazing what a couple of CFLs can do........





Just Kidding!

I flushed today, and then raised the nute load to 80% 

It is day two, of week 5,
maybe half way there.

.


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 28, 2008)

Earl said:


> It's amazing what a couple of CFLs can do........
> 
> .


lmao, hahaha

ya if i had a digi i was thinking about growing a nice healthy plant and then putting a incandescent bulb over it and state that i grew if with that. i guess im a clown sometimes 

ya its interesting how the trichs grow on your plants veins. i have never seen that b4. 

thanks for the update earl, looks good as usual.

looks like its going to be a longer maturing one. 5 more weeks, eeeeeeee.


----------



## Enigma (Mar 28, 2008)

Earl said:


> It's amazing what a couple of CFLs can do........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
DAY 2 OF WEEK 5?!

What's you lighting apparatus again?


----------



## Enigma (Mar 29, 2008)

Just a quick question, what do you use to measure pH and PPM?

I'm tired of the litmus paper and guessing.

E


----------



## Earl (Mar 29, 2008)

This is the one spot in my room 
where I can stand to look at the plant 
without being blinded by the lights.






I was training some leaves and branches to fit the lights 
and she left a nice choco-lautay smell on my fingers.






.


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 29, 2008)

looks like shes going to yield a pound guru Earl.

what do you think? great work


----------



## Earl (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## Earl (Apr 1, 2008)

If any of you guys know where the PC comes from,
you can go to that forum, 
and enter a contest to win free beans, 
based on your guess of the dry bud weight, of my big PC girl.

Good luck!

confused? pm me.

.


----------



## Earl (Apr 1, 2008)

Here are some shots from the other side.

















Keep checking, and keep guessing.
I'll try to give you the best shots I can.

good luck

.


----------



## Earl (Apr 1, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Just a quick question, what do you use to measure pH and PPM?
> 
> I'm tired of the litmus paper and guessing.
> 
> E


I use milwaukee Meters for TDS and pH.
I got them on ebay for about $80 each???? I can't remember exactly.
happy bidding.


----------



## Rolling Cowboy (Apr 1, 2008)

Crazy Setup man.


----------



## Earl (Apr 2, 2008)

The grommets, 1/4" vinyl hose, and the green spray jets, 
can be purchased here. about $30 

General Hydroponics Grommet 1/4'' (6mm) Grommet: J from EmeraldElectronic.com - Hydroponics & Gardening - Tubing, Accessories, Fittings

Here is the part you need.
Male Branch Tee 1/4 In Brass PK 10 






PARKER 172P42 Male Branch Tee Poly-Tite(TM) 
Tube Size 1/4 In 
Pipe Size 1/8 In 
Tube x MNPT Connection 
Material of Construction Brass 
Length 1.68 In Pressure (PSI) 150 
Temp Range 0 To 150 Deg F 
Package Quantity 10

WholeSale Industrial Supply Male Branch Tee 1/4 In Brass PK 10

.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 2, 2008)

Earl said:


> The grommets, 1/4" vinyl hose, and the green spray jets,
> can be purchased here. about $30
> 
> General Hydroponics Grommet 1/4'' (6mm) Grommet: J from EmeraldElectronic.com - Hydroponics & Gardening - Tubing, Accessories, Fittings
> ...



hahaha lmao, when i clicked on the link the first thing i was looking for was the price, it said $42!!!!! i almost SHIT MYSELF, haha hehe. then i noticed it was for 10 of them. thanks a lot for that guru earl  much obliged my friend

what strain of seeds are they giving away in the contest btw?


----------



## Earl (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## Earl (Apr 4, 2008)

Today is flush and re-nute day.
Got that done about 8am.

Here is a shot from in the rez.






Today's bush shot.





You can see the fat main stem.
Week 6, day 2 .

.


----------



## soulflyx2k (Apr 4, 2008)

holy...,...........


----------



## purplehaze2 (Apr 4, 2008)

go vertical!


----------



## Earl (Apr 6, 2008)

RO machine, and RO rez plumbing. $250











Chiller and meters. $750






Spray pump, and associated plumbing. $200






Chiller pump and float valve. $80






Essential tools. $40






Drain and associated plumbing parts. $80


















Pump and water hose for drain system. $90






Two powerheads. $40






6 inch tubes, (2)epoxy, (4)bulkhead fittings, (3)blue tubs. $200
















Insulation and Fans. $120











Many trips to homedepot and the plumbing supply. $40

Somewhere around $1900, not including lights and nutes.
.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 6, 2008)

Earl said:


> RO machine, and RO rez plumbing. $250
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some of the finest homegrown weed by the guru himself................................................................................................................






priceless






.


----------



## Earl (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## MstrWilliam (Apr 8, 2008)

NICE ONE BROTHA!!!!!!

Amazing roots.....

I am doing a DWC with an ultrasonic mister floating in the res. Thinking about attaching sprayers as well for a boost. I see it works well!!!


----------



## yelodrvr (Apr 8, 2008)

Earl said:


>


holly shit what strain is that. sorry if you already said.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 8, 2008)

yelodrvr said:


> holly shit what strain is that. sorry if you already said.


purple cindy.


----------



## donkeyballs (Apr 8, 2008)

such a sick setup.


----------



## Earl (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## babylonburn (Apr 12, 2008)

Purple Cindy?is That In Any Way Related To Cindy 99?that Herb Looks Great


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey Earl, update photos, from today. Getting ready to water them again. VV


----------



## Earl (Apr 12, 2008)

They are looking great.

Hope there are lots of girls.

I would love some pollen from them, 
if you feel like harvesting any.


.


----------



## Earl (Apr 12, 2008)

babylonburn said:


> Purple Cindy?is That In Any Way Related To Cindy 99?that Herb Looks Great


Yes.


.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 12, 2008)

Earl said:


> They are looking great.
> 
> Hope there are lots of girls.
> 
> ...


I do feel like it, may even try to pollinate a few brances. The folks that have look at this think they look better than the blues did and they are pushing 2' tall. I found out peak seeds has the texada time warp. maybe you told me that I don't remember. yeah one male one 10 females would be great. Only one is lagging, the rest look good. VV


----------



## southfloridasean (Apr 13, 2008)

Good to see ya Earl, buds look good.


----------



## Earl (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 14, 2008)

is that slight purple hues or is it just me?


----------



## email468 (Apr 14, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> is that slight purple hues or is it just me?


nothing "slight" about those purple hues! it ain't just you.


----------



## power2me (Apr 14, 2008)

They look like they'd taste like purple bubblelicious Earl... very purple hue.Two thumbs up here


----------



## Earl (Apr 18, 2008)

Flush Day again.

The gnats are back!

There weren't any gnats on the sticky inside the rez last week, 
and now it is covered.












Gettin' phat.






.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 18, 2008)

where do the gnats come from? how do you think they got into your grow room?

whats your remedy for gnat control aside from the sticky paper? also, how much do you think this would effect your yield?

you should put some xmass ornaments on her and take a pic like that  that would be rather comical


----------



## MistyXMountainXTop (Apr 18, 2008)

Great setup man and great thread. Lots of pic's, that's what I like. Beautiful girl you got going there. Good luck on handling those gnats. Rapid reproducin' bastards. 
-MMT- Later on...


----------



## Earl (Apr 19, 2008)

A soon as the weather got warm outside,
the gnats bloomed.

I don't think they will affect the yield this late in the grow.

My plan is to close up all the holes in my rez,
and eliminate the gnats access to the root zone.

.


----------



## Earl (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## email468 (Apr 19, 2008)

Looking gorgeous Earl - you are inspirational and helpful!


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 19, 2008)

Amazing plant Earl... very nice job ....


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 19, 2008)

hey guru earl!!! 

do you think h2o2 would help kills some gnats? i think i heard that from somewhere, im not 100% sure.... might have just been hearsay...


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey Earl, Dirtbag Here. Your Sys. Is Way Over My Head. Dirtbag Have No Probes, But The Nat Prob, I Left A Mess. For U In My Jorn. A Cure In Hours.
After Reading Your Journ Again, No Questions. Just Amazed...very Nice. A New Student Dbb.


----------



## Earl (Apr 20, 2008)

H2o2 won't help the gnat problem.

The sticky traps and prevention, are the best way for me to control them.

I was doing pretty good with this grow, until now.

I am going to make the access harder for the gnats, next time.

.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 20, 2008)

Earl said:


> H2o2 won't help the gnat problem.
> 
> The sticky traps and prevention, are the best way for me to control them.
> 
> ...


ok, thanks for the reply guru earl 

can you check out this and give me your opinions 

https://www.rollitup.org/politics/66957-never-accept-vchip.html


.


----------



## Earl (Apr 20, 2008)

I hope everyone had a pleasant 4/20.

I started flushing this evening.







.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 20, 2008)

yo earl, you know plumbing?


----------



## Earl (Apr 21, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> yo earl, you know plumbing?


Maybe...........


I'm doing a de-orbit burn right now.

I hope to do better than the Russians.






(Shamil Zhumatov©/Pool)
Doctors examined South Korea astronaut Yi So-yeon inside a helicopter 
after the Soyuz space capsule landed in Kazakhstan yesterday, 
about 260 miles off course, 
but South Korea's first astronaut 
and crew members from the United States 
and Russia were unhurt.

The Soyuz capsule landed about 20 minutes late 
after it made a "ballistic landing," 
which is much steeper than normal, officials said.©

I just added Clearex, and will flush again tonight.

Fall colors should start in a couple of days.

Fasten your seatbelts please.
.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 21, 2008)

i think i fixed my problem


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 21, 2008)

BALLISTIC LANDING, AHH OK. 2 "E" TICKETS PLEASE. LOOKS LIKE BOB KELSO OFF SCRUBS IN BACKGROUND, THE RUSSIANS NEED TO GET SOME BETTER DOC.S. THEY DO KNOW HE'S JUST AN ACTOR RIGHT.
I BET ABOUT THE TIME THEY TOLD HIM, ITS GUNA BE STEEPER THAN NORMAL, HE WAS WISHING FOR A RIDE ON YOUR SHUTTLE EARL LOL. POOR GUY NEWBIE. AND SOMETHING ABOUT POUGE, PROB. OO MOMY MECK POUGE DA!!.... WERE'S THE REST OF HIM, OR IS HE FLAT NOW. DB.

HARVESTING, CANT WAIT FOR THOSE PIC'S.... IM CHOPPING AS WELL, SHOULD GET ABOUT A PND OFF THE 3. 
CANT STOP LOOKING AT THE ROOTS MAHN. LOL OH YA..... THE PLANT, SURE ITS NICE TOOOO!  EARL


----------



## Earl (Apr 21, 2008)

The main stem.













.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 21, 2008)

all i want is the main cola, thats it!


----------



## faderwars (Apr 21, 2008)

lookin REAL good earl
mine are lookin good in the space shuttle 
but not that good!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 21, 2008)

Dammm Earl, Does It Growl When You Walk In The Room.. 
Whats Her Over All Hieght Now? Cant Wait For Dry Weight. !!! Any Guess. Or A Poll Coming.  Db.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 21, 2008)

Earl said:


> If any of you guys know where the PC comes from,
> you can go to that forum,
> and enter a contest to win free beans,
> based on your guess of the dry bud weight, of my big PC girl.
> ...





B. THC R+D said:


> Cant Wait For Dry Weight. !!! Any Guess. Or A Poll Coming.  Db.


maybe that helped


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 21, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> maybe that helped


 WHAT,,, MY BAD. DB. IM STILL GOING WITH "A SHT LOAD." LOL


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 21, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> WHAT,,, MY BAD. DB. IM STILL GOING WITH "A SHT LOAD." LOL


whats "db" mean?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 21, 2008)

earl....i've seen you said you move the lights further back after a few weeks in flower to preserve flavor? how'd you come to that conclusion?


----------



## Earl (Apr 22, 2008)

I love this phase of the grow.

I flushed the Clearex last night, 
after an 8 hour run, 
with the cycle timer set full on.

Now it's just fill the rez with RO, and let it go.

No pH adjustments anymore.

No worries about tds.

I have set the spray timer to 10 min on, 60 min off,
and removed one of the 400w hps.

I moved the other lights up.

Light is not good for trichomes.


.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 22, 2008)

I can smell that bitch up here man. VV


----------



## Earl (Apr 23, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> I can smell that bitch up here man. VV


One of my neighbors came over last nite, 
and commented on how nice my house smelled.

I ask him what it smelled like? 
He said it always smells like fresh flowers at my house,
and he wanted to know what kind of air freshener puts out that smell.

The little WW is the real stinker, 
with a chocolate smell that is heaven.

Not gonna get much smoke from her, 
but we will get some very good seeds.
....................................................
.


----------



## kearners (Apr 23, 2008)

nice setup man, filthy fletch has inspired me on the area ofaeroponics so i will be looking into as much as i can, nice!!


----------



## southfloridasean (Apr 23, 2008)

Earl I didnt know you were a moderator over at CC?


----------



## Earl (Apr 23, 2008)

Si Si señor.....

.


----------



## southfloridasean (Apr 23, 2008)

I just noticed that today when I was checking for new post.


----------



## Earl (Apr 24, 2008)

The plant I am calling #3 
was rooted out this morning.






She is still hard to take a pix of.












Now she is hanging in a cool dark place for about a week, 
until she is ready to be paper sacked.

.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 24, 2008)

Earl said:


> The plant I am calling #3
> was rooted out this morning.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Goly God DAMN!


----------



## Earl (Apr 24, 2008)

I am in big trouble.

About a week ago, 
I cut some of the small undergrowth on the big girl, 
and put it on a screen to dry.

After cutting and manicuring #3 this morning,
I owed myself a reward.

So, I checked the small budz drying on the screen, 
and decided that if I chopped it very fine, 
and mixed it with some already cured budz, 
it would smoke.

This is why I am in Big trouble.

I was instantly transported back to Thailand,
with the taste of exhaling that first hit.

Oh My God ! !

It is Thai..! ! ! ! ! 

What a great flavour, 
just like when I was in UtaPoa in the 70s..

I am going to have to live in a straight jacket , 
to keep from running samples every three or four hours, 
and I am going to be so totally stoned until this shit is smoked up.

I might have enough from this grow to last me a whole year.

Houston we have lift-0ff.

It is going to cure to be phenomenal.
:Yum 

.


----------



## email468 (Apr 24, 2008)

Earl said:


> I am in big trouble.
> 
> About a week ago,
> I cut some of the small undergrowth on the big girl,
> ...


Alright Earl - we got the hint - we'll help you smoke it since you insist


----------



## Enigma (Apr 24, 2008)

email468 said:


> Alright Earl - we got the hint - we'll help you smoke it since you insist


----------



## Earl (Apr 24, 2008)

The Evil Genius, laughs loudly,...... "Ahahahahahaha HAhahaha...."  
.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 24, 2008)

Just remember, he who shall so shall he who. VV


----------



## email468 (Apr 24, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> Just remember, he who shall so shall he who. VV


who he shall so shall who he?


----------



## Earl (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## email468 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Earl! be careful up there!


----------



## soulflyx2k (Apr 24, 2008)

wow that is one cool plant


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 24, 2008)

Earl said:


> It is Thai..! ! ! ! !
> 
> 
> .


it doesnt look like the thai that i have growing  mine looks 100% pure sativa

why do you think its thai and not purple cindy? do you think they sent you the wrong seeds or it just tastes like thai?


----------



## Earl (Apr 24, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> it doesn't look like the thai that i have growing  mine looks 100% pure sativa
> 
> why do you think its thai and not purple cindy? do you think they sent you the wrong seeds or it just tastes like thai?


My Pc is obviously not the thai that you are growing.

It is PC.

But it has thai lineage,
and luckily that trait is being expressed 
in the great flavor of this plant.

I hope your thai plant taste like this PC,
regardless of what it looks like.

.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 24, 2008)

Damm Earl Really Nice Toppppppp. I Must Agree With Email, No Teasing Or Hook It Up To The Smell O Vision..... Please. Db.  I Need A Cig. Now.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 24, 2008)

Earl, any experience with a pure sativa SoG?

I love the sativa high mixed with the indica high.. but not cross bred. I'd like to try to get a sativa Aero SoG experiment.. just wondering if you have experience keeping small sativas.

Thanks Guru Earl!

Enigma


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 24, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Earl, any experience with a pure sativa SoG?
> 
> I love the sativa high mixed with the indica high.. but not cross bred. I'd like to try to get a sativa Aero SoG experiment.. just wondering if you have experience keeping small sativas.
> 
> ...


im not the guru but maybe i can help a little bit 

quote from a fellow RIU'er.

"I have used Bush Master and Gravity, and now going to try Purple Maxx.

Bush Master stunts growth and pulls nodes in, basically throws them into flower. I use 1/4 of the recommended dose and just run it for one day in between Veg/Flower. My local hydro guy recommended that and it works great! If your buds are kind of spread out, or you just want to shorten the flower period a bit this is a good product.

It is a kelp based product and is basically poisining the plant, so use very sparingly. Like I said, 1/4 of recommended dose for just one day is a lot more gentle.

Gravity totally intensifies the density of the bud...takes down the fluff factor...

FYI - I use the Canna product for nutirents because it is perfect PH for me and Sweet Leaf for carbo boost.

I'm going to try purple maxx to see if it helps increase oil/resin...

Check out these:
Humbolt's Own product test grow - Bushmaster, Purple Maxx, Gravity - WeedBay Forums

BushMaster Information Thread - The Garden's Cure"

also
Humbolt's Own product test grow - Bushmaster, Purple Maxx, Gravity - WeedBay Forums

i havent used the products myself but i heard that one of their products keep the plants super short....


----------



## Enigma (Apr 24, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> im not the guru but maybe i can help a little bit
> 
> quote from a fellow RIU'er.
> 
> ...


 
I'd rather not poison the plants to keep them short.. just make short clones and go from there. I have room (about 150cm) to work with. I'm just asking for experienced grower's advice.. not some of these "book-guru's" that I've found *everywhere*.

Thanks for the links.. you've become a very reliable friend on RIU.





Enigma


----------



## Earl (Apr 25, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Earl, any experience with a pure sativa SoG?
> 
> I love the sativa high mixed with the indica high.. but not cross bred. I'd like to try to get a sativa Aero SoG experiment.. just wondering if you have experience keeping small sativas.
> 
> ...


I apologize for my ignorance,
I have never grown a pure sativa.

When you get it going, 
please send me a link.

Show your grow.

.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 25, 2008)

earl, how cold can res temp be?


----------



## Earl (Apr 25, 2008)

I run my rez at 66-68º

I keep the room at 59-66º 
this stage of the grow.

.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 25, 2008)

have you looked into the iceprobe by cool works?


----------



## Earl (Apr 25, 2008)

I have a chiller.






The ice probe would only work for a very small tub say 5 gl.

I have 20gl rez for my four plant Aero-space-shuttle.

My chiller is 1/4 hp.

.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 25, 2008)

yea i peeped your chiller....but im not using my aero like that....


$300-$600 is a big jump


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 25, 2008)

i would just use frozen gallon jugs of water myself... or until i got enough $$ for a chiller


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 25, 2008)

that shit doesnt always work!

imma try that iceprobe!!!!!


----------



## Enigma (Apr 25, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> that shit doesnt always work!
> 
> imma try that iceprobe!!!!!


 
Let us know how it works out!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 25, 2008)

LOL!!!! no time soon tho.


i wanna try to bare with the heat. but the slightest feeling of defeat and im ordering. maybe even 2day or 3day deliver. word!


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 25, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> LOL!!!! no time soon tho.
> 
> 
> i wanna try to bear with the heat. but the slightest feeling of defeat and im ordering. maybe even 2day or 3day deliver. word!


try the frozen water bottles in the mean time


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 25, 2008)

im just almost freezing RO water and mixing with the res!


----------



## power2me (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm planning on getting an iceprobe soon. I using a DWC with 12 gallons of water in the tub. I've heard people using these on there sump filters for there aquariums with good success. They're nano tanks though, nothing over 30 gallons. They also don't have the need to drop the temp as much as we would. But I'm hoping in smaller scale it will work. Hopefully I'll have good news for y'all when I get the cash to purchase one.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 25, 2008)

yea... me 2


----------



## Earl (Apr 25, 2008)

You might be able to get useful temperature control with the icdeprobe,
if you do a real good job of insulating your rez.






You'll need the optional temp controller for the ice probe.


----------



## Earl (Apr 26, 2008)

I have been tempted to buy and iceprobe for my 6gl DWC.

But I am just going to buy a window airconditioner, 
and keep the room at 66º ($50 used)

.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 26, 2008)

Earl said:


> I have been tempted to buy and iceprobe for my 6gl DWC.
> 
> But I am just going to buy a window airconditioner,
> and keep the room at 66º ($50 used)
> ...


isnt that awfully low? 75 is optimal without the augmentation of co2, right? you trying to grow purple buds or what?  lol


----------



## Earl (Apr 26, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> isnt that awfully low? 75 is optimal without the augmentation of co2, right? you trying to grow purple buds or what?  lol


The room temperature is controlled by a thermostat at 66º

The canopy of the plants, 
under the light, 
is about 74-75º

Keeping the room at 66º
keeps my nutrients cool.
.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 26, 2008)

what would happen if my res temp was 40-50?


----------



## Earl (Apr 26, 2008)

I am not exactly sure.

I think seeds need at least 50º to sprout.

But I think that low temps 
would slow down your grow.

Aquarium heaters are about $25 
if your rez is too cool.

If you grow at low temps,
let me know how it works for you.

.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 27, 2008)

What would happen if you jumped in a lake were the water temp was 40 to 50 degrees?
The difference is your plant can't jump back out of the water, its not quite as mobile as we are. IT WILL SHOCK THE SHIT OUT OF THE PLANT. When I was in Europe,one thing my wife and I noticed, not many folks there put ice in their drinks, they know it fu your digestive system. VV


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 27, 2008)

you dont have to be smart ass victor.... common sense duh!

im not talking about 40-50 degrees all the time.

im talking about adding 40-50 degrees RO water when the res temp jump above 68. im really trying different alternatives for a res chiller. i just cant fathom another 3-600 bucks right now....


----------



## Enigma (Apr 27, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> you dont have to be smart ass victor.... common sense duh!
> 
> im not talking about 40-50 degrees all the time.
> 
> im talking about adding 40-50 degrees RO water when the res temp jump above 68. im really trying different alternatives for a res chiller. i just cant fathom another 3-600 bucks right now....


 
That sounds reasonable brah!


----------



## Earl (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## Earl (Apr 27, 2008)

Some guys have dropped their rez temps by 10º 
with small computer fans 
blowing on the top of their solution.


.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 27, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> you dont have to be smart ass victor.... common sense duh!
> 
> im not talking about 40-50 degrees all the time.
> 
> im talking about adding 40-50 degrees RO water when the res temp jump above 68. im really trying different alternatives for a res chiller. i just cant fathom another 3-600 bucks right now....


I always figure a being a smart ass is better than a being just a plain ass. I can see that you don't, ass. VV


----------



## Earl (Apr 27, 2008)

I would have thought that 66º was good for your plants,
but I could be wrong.

I was just reading arcinNsparkins "Lemonstarhempwarp" thread, 
and he is running his bubble buckets at 50º.

I think you might shock your roots, 
if you changed the temperature very fast.

I guess the real question is,
what is the temperature for the most DO?

I imagine that altitude plays a big factor in that equation.

The higher you are above sea level,
the colder you need to maintain, 
to have enough DO.

Most of us can get by with 66-68º
because most of us 
are not over a 1000 feet 
above sea level.

.


----------



## soulflyx2k (Apr 27, 2008)

was this grow both Hydroponic and Aeroponic?? Or was it Hydroponic only?

I thought aero was Misting the roots that hang


----------



## Earl (Apr 27, 2008)

soulflyx2k said:


> was this grow both Hydroponic and Aeroponic?? Or was it Hydroponic only?
> 
> I thought aero was Misting the roots that hang


I am not going to get into a discussion 
about what is aero 
and what isn't.

You may call this by any name that fits your fancy.

It is a hybrid aero-nft-dwc 

But the most important thing is,
it works for me, 
and I don't have to lift water.

.


----------



## soulflyx2k (Apr 27, 2008)

well im not calling you wrong or even debating you... LOL

I don't actually know what each one is, I was trying to find out.

Does anyone know? 

Thanks


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 27, 2008)

soulflyx2k said:


> well im not calling you wrong or even debating you... LOL
> 
> I don't actually know what each one is, I was trying to find out.
> 
> ...


 if *his* pipes were a little longer it would be mainly nft... if the roots were shorter and/or the pipes were bigger in

diameter it would be more aero. a true aero unit is were the roots are free to hang and are misted with solution vapors.

although, a true nft would not have emitter lines misting roots.. the only reason its partially DWC is because the roots fall into

*his* res(deep water). a true DWC is were the roots are totally submerged in water and are aerated by air bubbles..... ya umm,

thats the best i can do at explaining it.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 27, 2008)

thanks earl and your endless help.


so the cap my probe came in...i should add some solution to it while its not in use?


----------



## Enigma (Apr 27, 2008)

soulflyx2k said:


> was this grow both Hydroponic and Aeroponic?? Or was it Hydroponic only?
> 
> I thought aero was Misting the roots that hang


 
Space shuttle!


----------



## huero (Apr 27, 2008)

hey earl, i really like your setup. i want to know if i can make a bigger copy of your setup with 30 plants? if i can, i will go get everything tomorrow 2000 is nothing. and can i do it without the air chiller?


----------



## Earl (Apr 28, 2008)

huero said:


> hey earl, i really like your setup. i want to know if i can make a bigger copy of your setup with 30 plants? if i can, i will go get everything tomorrow 2000 is nothing. and can i do it without the air chiller?


Here is a thread with several designs.
How to build Aero

You can build it as large as you can afford.

If you live up north 
you may get by 
without the chiller.

Constant rez temp below 68º is the key.

Some are growing with rez temp as low as 50º

.


----------



## huero (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks earl!


----------



## huero (Apr 29, 2008)

earl how long should i vegg some origianl blueberry and some jacky white from seeds in your syetem before i go to flowering. and i live in humboldt county


----------



## klepto (Apr 29, 2008)

In this pic : 
http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x140/earlon3rd/000_884.jpg

I was wondering what peices you use to connect the two rez and the smaller pvc pipe. I wanna use two rez but I need some advice on what parts i need and can get from home depot or lowes, etc to connect them together like you've done.


----------



## Earl (Apr 29, 2008)

Huero. I really don't know how long it takes to veg your strain.
I have never grown Blueberry.
I always veg to a certain height(24"), 
and not a point in time.

Klepto, the part you need to connect the bottom of the tubs is called a 1/2"Bulkhead Fitting.





Bulkhead fittings are much cheaper online. 
You need 4, if you build it like mine.

I have the crossflow tubes on both sides, 
at the bottom of both blue tubs.

Having two cross flow tubes, 
keeps the solution level in both tubs,
and adds stability to the whole machine.

You may notice I have a garden faucet on the 1/2" cross flow tube.
Not necessary.

This was my original idea for drainging the tubs,
but the bulkhead fittings left too much solution in the rez, 
and that is why I went to the basket drains, 
mounted on the bottom of the tub.

I hope this helps you keep going 
on your assembly.

,


----------



## huero (Apr 29, 2008)

so can i do the samething veg to a certain hieght?


----------



## Earl (Apr 29, 2008)

huero said:


> so can i do the samething veg to a certain hieght?


How much vertical room do you have?

.


----------



## huero (Apr 29, 2008)

8 to 9 feet


----------



## Earl (Apr 29, 2008)

Here are some rules of thumb that I grow by.

If you start your seeds on 12/12 
and leave the light 12/12 
the plant will only grow 13 nodes 
and finish at about 12 inches. 
Yield will be very poor.

If you veg to 16 inches, or 11 nodes, 
the plant will double in height.
Yield is average.

If you veg to 13 nodes or more, 
or 24 inches or more, 
the plant will more than double in height.
Yield will be above average.

Of course you need to have enough side lighting, 
to handle plants that large,
or the lower budz won't produce to their full potential,
and the extra veg time would be a waste.

So you need to balance veg time, 
with your ability to light the plant.

.


----------



## huero (Apr 29, 2008)

thnaks earl when i start about 2 weeks i show you pic


----------



## huero (Apr 29, 2008)

one more question .can i use rockwool instead of those rocks with the 3 inch pots? and whicht is the best way to start my seeeds in, using our system


----------



## Enigma (Apr 29, 2008)

Earl said:


> Here are some rules of thumb that I grow by.
> 
> If you start your seeds on 12/12
> and leave the light 12/12
> ...


 
Well damn, mine have vegged for going on 4 months now.. under T5's. When the rest of the equipment arrives they should be beasts.

They stand about 16" tall now.. I'll expect some serious height and buddage.. I might have to train them a bit.. and definitely trim away some of the lower branches.

E


----------



## EdgeKurl (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Earl, nice to meet you, this is my first post here.
I read through the whole thread twice to make sure I didn't miss anything...
I have a few questions if you don't mind.
1) You listed "epoxy" as one of your materials. I assume thats what you used to attach/seal the 6" pvc to the storage bins?
Could you be more specific as to what you used...I am having a tough time finding something to use for the same purpose?
2) My plumber friend tells me he has quit using plumbers putty in favor of silicone, do you forsee any problem using silicone with the drains in the bottom of the tubs? Again, I assume you keep the strainers in the drains, do you have any leakage through the strainer? I saw in another thread you put a connector/valve for a garden hose on the end of those drains, so I guess any leakage just collects in the drain waiting for a flush?
3) Do aquarium chillers not contain pumps? I think by looking at your setup you have to pump the water into the chiller? Does it pump it out?
4) You have a float valve in the RO rez that triggers RO rez refills from the RO machine in what looks like a bathroom? And another float valve that triggers rez refills in the pump side rez? If not, what mechanism do you use to keep the RO rez at desired capacity?

Sorry for all the questions, I love your setup and am just very curious!

Also, something of note, I tried to find a decent hole saw set on ebay, but the shipping was rather expensive, so I did some looking, and anyone with a harbor freight store close by, they have a ~6$ hole saw kit.

Thanks for the great info Earl.


----------



## Earl (Apr 30, 2008)

EdgeKurl said:


> 1) You listed "epoxy" as one of your materials. I assume thats what you used to attach/seal the 6" pvc to the storage bins?
> Could you be more specific as to what you used...I am having a tough time finding something to use for the same purpose?


The epoxy I use comes in a tube like this.





I got it from the local plumbing supply house,
so your buddy should know about it.



> 2) My plumber friend tells me he has quit using plumbers putty in favor of silicone, do you forsee any problem using silicone with the drains in the bottom of the tubs? Again, I assume you keep the strainers in the drains, do you have any leakage through the strainer? I saw in another thread you put a connector/valve for a garden hose on the end of those drains, so I guess any leakage just collects in the drain waiting for a flush?


Silicone is good, I would listen to your plumber friend.

There is a slight flaw in my design,
as the plumbing fittings I use, 
are not designed to be under pressure.





The bell reducer is a loose fit 
and needs plumbers epoxy to make it leak proof.






You can see I keep a pan under the fitting, 
since I haven't dealt with this issue yet.





I dump it once a week.



> 3) Do aquarium chillers not contain pumps? I think by looking at your setup you have to pump the water into the chiller? Does it pump it out?


The chiller does not come with a pump.

The chiller will recommend a flow rate.

You need to size the pump for the amount of head you have,
to get the "flow rate" through the chiller,
and everyone has different head requirements.

Along with "flow rate," a pump's "head pressure" 
(or more accurately "pressure-head," "shut-off head," or "shut-off pressure") 
is a term often used in pump literature to describe how powerful a pump is. 

"Flow rate" is simply the volume of water a pump can move 
during a given amount of time. 

Pump flow rates are usually expressed in gallons per hour 
or gallons per minute. 

"Head pressure" on the other hand is more complicated. 

"Head" may be simply defined as any resistance to the flow of a pump. 

When pump manufacturers list the head pressure, 
they are referring to the vertical discharge pressure head. 

Described in very simple terms, a pump's vertical discharge "pressure-head" 
is the vertical lift in height (usually measured in feet of water) 
at which a pump can no longer exert enough pressure to move water. 

At this point, the pump may be said to have reached its "shut-off" head pressure. 

Shut-off head is the loss due to 
*the pipe entrance and exit, 
sudden expansion or contraction, 
bends, elbows, and other fittings, filters, or valves, etc.*

So you must take into consideration, 
all of the factors contributing to your head pressure, 
and then size your pump accordingly.

Don't panic.

Get a a big mag drive pump, 
and you can easily adjust the flow rate down.

If your chiller requires a 400 gph flow rate,
then get at least a 600 gph pump.



> 4) You have a float valve in the RO rez that triggers RO rez refills from the RO machine in what looks like a bathroom? And another float valve that triggers rez refills in the pump side rez? If not, what mechanism do you use to keep the RO rez at desired capacity?


I had to install the RO machine near a water supply,
and the bathroom was close by.

The RO machine has to drain as it makes RO, 
so that is another reason to mount the RO machine in the bathroom.

I have a 1/4 inch line running from my bathroom to my grow room, 
where the RO rez is located.

This 1/4 inch line is connected to a float valve in the RO rez.

The RO rez is in the grow room, 
sitting three feet above the "grow rez"

The "grow rez" has another float valve, 
which is connected to the RO rez.

.


----------



## spinnell (Apr 30, 2008)

well I decided to come leave a comment on your grow, since you have been so much help to me 

WOW!! seriously! I definitely want to know how much you harvested of that giant mama!! And I'll just bet it tastes amazing 

well done!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 30, 2008)

hahhahaha funny you touched on this topic earl.

you and email convinced me to get a RO system. 

Im installing in the bathroom as well. I first decided to use a saddle valve....but those things are nothing but trouble!!!!!!!!! The damn compression wouldnt act right. the pressure would just spit the tubing out.

but i've found a savior....john guest angle stop valve adapters....fucking sweet! those quick connector are a life saver with no leaks!!!!!!!

i have a few questions. how did you run the drain line so it wouldnt interrupt average everyday use of a bathroom? i was thinking about just running it to the toilet...but that would have the toilet constantly drain the commode when it passed that fill level. i wanted to drill a hole in the sink drain....but im not sure how i would come up with a quick fix to patch the hole.

few more questions.....im still a little confused on the float valves as i have a RO res, but i dont want alot of tubing and such coming from it.....i thought about doing a controller bucket with a float valve but im not sure..... could you take some detailed pics or post some of the float valves and how it is setup? which tubing goes where and how many??


----------



## Earl (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Enigma (Apr 30, 2008)

Earl said:


>


Hey, I have one of those in my toilet!

lol



E


----------



## CustomHydro (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the good info Earl.


----------



## Earl (May 3, 2008)

You are qiute welcome,
thanks for helping me overgrow!

Here is a shot of plant number 2.







Here is the big girl 
pulled back from #2


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 3, 2008)

Ummmmm. What Does One Say Too Those Pic's........hooooooly Sht. I Hope U Have A Chair And A Wipe.... Db.  Dammmm Earl.


----------



## Enigma (May 3, 2008)

I take it that sativas love supplimental side lighting?



E


----------



## We TaRdED (May 4, 2008)

call me crazy, but i just want to give your plant a big hug.... lol, have you ever wanted to do that earl? just hug your tree!!! 

its so full and beefy it looks like you could just wrap your arms around it... lmao...


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 4, 2008)

No Means No......earl The Restraning Order Still In Effect. Hug It, He's Guna Do More Than That.... Please Earl More Pic's, Like Forever. That Works For Me. You? Db.


----------



## Earl (May 6, 2008)

I chopped her down this morning.






Made some finger hash from the trimming.







Then she stole my bottle of Chivas 
got drunk like a slut,
and fell down on the 3'x5' carpet





The 4 buds laying on the top of the carpet are pollenated 
with Satori, & UBC Chemo (Thanks PabloFunk), and PC.

.


----------



## zoezoezoe (May 6, 2008)

i want to fuck that plant. Wow, i need to go back and read about your setup.


----------



## We TaRdED (May 6, 2008)

Earl said:


> I chopped her down this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtg guru earl 

nice looking plant, make sure you save some herb for me

how long do are you going to wait before you plant your new seeds? the reason why i ask is because i made some seeds myself but i was just wondering how long you are supposed to wait b4 you plant them for max germ rates. 

take a close up pic of your bud!! i want to see how the trichs look 

ty


----------



## Enigma (May 6, 2008)

GOD DAMN!!!

_Apollogies to all religious folk.._

BUT FUCK!!!

That shit is monsterous!



E


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 6, 2008)

""
A COUPLE QESTIONS FROM DIRTBAG.....
1. IS THERE ANY STATE LAWS THAT PROHIBIT US FROM PHUCKING A PLANT.
2. MOST PICS OF HARV. A SIZING TOOL IS USED, FOR MOST A LITTLE AIRPLANE BOTTLE WILL DO, NOT YOURS LMFAO.... A REAL 5TH.
3. IS SHE PASSED OUT ALL THE WAY??? 
4. "THE FINGER HASH"... HOW  LIGHTEM, TAKE REAL QUICK HIT, BLOW THEM OUT... DIRTBAG IS CONFUSED.... LOL
5. _Apollogies to all religious folk.. I THINK I SEE GOD....._
_6. U REALLY SHOULD GET A LOCK FOR THE CABNET._
_7. DOES SHE HAVE A SISTER JUST AS "SLUTTTTTY" _

_MY #_
_I WAS GOING TO POST MY HARV. PICS IN JOURNAL TONIGHT, JUST SEEMS SO IRELIVENT. NOW.... VERY NICE EARL. VERY. DB. _


----------



## Earl (May 8, 2008)




----------



## B. THC R+D (May 8, 2008)

Is She On Her Second Bottle, That Slut....lol
Showed The Wife, The Pic's, She Now Wants To Do Things To Yur Plant, 
Now Thats' Action. Db.


----------



## 420inmyapt (May 8, 2008)

WOW awesome man, just awesome, a great 26 page informational read... I got so many ideas from your setup.... wow i love growing, so much DIY'ing involved its great.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 10, 2008)

question earl....sorry if its redundant 


what is the best way to go about insulating a res


----------



## Earl (May 10, 2008)

I used "spray on" contact cement, 
and regular R-13 pink fiberglass attic insulation.

After I sprayed the fiberglass, 
and the outside of the tub, 
I applied the R-13 
and then sprayed the outside again, 
and wrapped it in space blankets 
I bought on ebay.

Foamboard insulation will be more energy efficient,
but may cost more,
I haven't priced it that way.

Also, you could buy two tubs, 
and when they are stacked,
fill spray in foam 
in between the stacked tubs.

This method would make an "Igloo Cooler" type rez.

Perfecting this insulating method 
might take some trial and error.



.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 11, 2008)

Earl, The Pipe That Points Straight Up. In Othier Pics, It Looks Kinda Like A Microphone On The End, What Is That Sir.....??? Db.


----------



## Earl (May 11, 2008)

When I installed the drains, 
I thought it would flow to the downstairs, 
through the water hose, 
without a pump.

The stand pipe, 
is there to make sure that the drain has air, 
to prevent vapor lock.

But it drained too slow for me, 
and so I bought the pump.

When I did that, 
I removed the stand pipe.

What you think is a microphone, 
is some perforated plastic drywall corner angle,
masking taped to the stand pipe.

It was temporarily holding up those buds.






.


----------



## 420inmyapt (May 12, 2008)

LoL the ingenuity continues....


----------



## Earl (May 12, 2008)

*In the Bag. 






138 days since this pix.






*


----------



## 420inmyapt (May 12, 2008)

nice work.... gotta love the end result


----------



## Earl (May 12, 2008)

2 Jan 08






2 Feb 08






5 Mar






18 Apr






2 May


----------



## zkt (May 12, 2008)

LOL Thats a HELL of a plant ! Looks from here that the whole damn main stem is one big bud.


----------



## We TaRdED (May 12, 2008)

i love it earl!! the life cycle from a baby sprout to a bud mammoth. i would give you some more rep points but i think i need to spread some around b4 i give it to you again... i cant wait till i try aero, im having compaction problems in my grow bags with soilless mix and i tried a soil grow too. there are no compaction problems with aero

great work guru... keep us posted on your next grow/work of art, too!!!


----------



## MadKat (May 15, 2008)

hey there Earl, had to sign up and say I love your system. Getting ready to build one myself with a single rez and just had a simple question, why use the brass fittings and the flex tube rather than just using small diameter pvc that T's off directly to each spray nozzle? figured str8 pvc would be cheaper and maybe last longer (have had issues with tubing going bad every couple years in PC cooling) But thanks for any insight you can give me


----------



## Earl (May 16, 2008)

*Grow summary:*

Strain:
HGS *Purple Cindy.*

Nutes:
Dutch Master Gold @ 70% load 
w/additives @ 95% load
and Liquid Light 100%. load
nute solution pH 5.6
RO

Lighting:
Seeds planted under CFL 24/0

Start under 600w HPS 18/6
in DWC

49 day veg: 
two, 400w 1MH/1HPS 18/6

11 weeks Flower:
two additional 400w 
1MH and 1HPS, 
and 80w t12 uVb 
total watts for flower=1680w

Finish:
The plant was flushed with RO only, 
for the last 14 days.

The plant was hung for 7 days, 
then spent four days in paper bags, 
with a fan blowing and the humidity at 50%.

Tonight they are going into the jars.

The five paper bags of trimmed budz 
weighed 472* grams
minus the 60 gram tare for each sack.
*this does not include the four budz that were pollinated.

472÷28.35=*16.65*oz.
This is the trimmed weight for *the big plant*.

I am not going to weigh the two smaller plants, 
although I will give a smoke report on them,
as they are quite different from *the big girl*.

Of course they are all still very green,
and start to burn hot after the third hit.

But after a month in the jars, 
the smoke will start to smooth out.

Even now the taste of the big girl is fantastic.

I have shared a joint with 4 friends, 
and after that first hit, 
they all look at the joint 
like it was some wonderful object from a far away planet.

Then in a minute, 
with a chuckle in their voice,
"Wow, I'm really high!"






This is the top cola.






The top cola weight is 26 grams, 
manicured and in the jar.

.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 17, 2008)

Um Excuse Me "sir".... Dammmmmmmmmmmmm Earl, The Bigest Id Ever Seen.
Your Getting Some Reps "sir".... Db. Phucking Big  'sss


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 17, 2008)

those looks great earl.


big ass buds!!!! lol non-tag buds!!! 


i have another question for you as well..... for RO systems. Do you think we should invest in UV sterilizing lamps? do you?


----------



## email468 (May 17, 2008)

I think i got high just looking at that thing... wow!


----------



## Earl (May 17, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> i have another question for you as well..... for RO systems. Do you think we should invest in UV sterilizing lamps? do you?



I don't feel the need.

I keep my RO tank covered and filled, 
and have never experienced any bacteria.

I drink a gallon out of my RO rez everyday.
I cook with it, and if you really want a nice experience,
wash your hair with it.

If you're having a problem, 
then the uV lamp may be a good solution,
I really can't say,
having no experience with them.

If you get one, 
let me know what you think about it.
.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 17, 2008)

do you ph your RO water when drinking it? or do you drink it at whatever the ph is?

do you think the plumbing goop and the other sealants (i also used Great White Pipe Joint Compound w/ Teflon) i used when modding my res will fuck with me? do you think i should drink it? OR are those sealants safe in drinking applications?

what about tubing? should i get a special tubing on my RO res if i plan on drinking it? i know on the tubing it said not for drinking use or some shit. Any reason for that?

and last but not least..... wouldnt h202 kill any bacteria or that other yucky stuff that a UV sterilizer will kill?


pics if it helps

http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff285/420630/DSCN3153.jpg


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 17, 2008)

i still want to add some float valves, just not in the RO res..... is there anyway to maybe do some type of controller bucket and put the float valves in there????

im still lost as hell as to how to install float valves...i know its simple enough....i just need to know how many tubes


----------



## Earl (May 17, 2008)

I don't see how you can have an RO rez without a float valve.

How are you going to keep it from running over?

How are you going to keep the rez full? 
Stand there for hours?

My RO unit is for drinking water, 
and I used brass 
and plastic bulkhead fittings 
with no goop.

My RO unit is on a platform 
that is three feet above the nutrient rez,
which it feeds with another float valve.

Here is everything you need to hook up to a RO unit.

Mini Float Valve and Plumbing Kit.

amhydro.com
(in case the link fails)


.


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 17, 2008)

I would think for what ever the price......I would want to buy the hose that I knew for certain would be safe for me and the plant. I think most hardware stores that sell hose tell you exactly what it intended for. As far as I know all R.O and water filter lines are a standard size.....but I think they make "water safe" hoses in multiple sizes now.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 17, 2008)

its a 50 gallon res.


i can use 50 gallons in two res changes. i only have a 100 gpd unit.....normally takes around 12 hours to fill. as far as overfilling and keeping it full....well you know when you have a new toy you cant leave it alone anyway....so i normally just check it.



so do you know about my plastic fittings? they should be safe right???


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 17, 2008)

most plastic fitting and stuff I would think should be safe for this application....I just would not get them too hot, they may start releasing chemicals before the plastic starts melting.....which is good for nobody. Some where on the box or on the plastic itself, it should say what it is made out of....then just check that.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 17, 2008)

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## bezerker 420 (May 17, 2008)

have a few ?s about your chiller setup please respond back earl.


----------



## User24 (May 17, 2008)

you have to ask the questions, he is pretty cool, but no doubt he isn't telepathic.


----------



## Earl (May 17, 2008)

bezerker 420 said:


> have a few ?s about your chiller setup please respond back earl.


Go Ahead....over.


Close up of #3






Close up of a small clipping from the big girl.







.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 18, 2008)

In The #3 Pic, Upper Rt. Corner.,, Whats The Fiberis Things Im Seeing In The Pic's. Db.


----------



## We TaRdED (May 18, 2008)

Idk if Guru Earl has a cat or not.... But I sometimes get a little cat hair on my buds because of the kitty.....


----------



## Earl (May 18, 2008)

I think it is my hair.
The stuff is kind sticky.

.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 18, 2008)

I Thought It Might Of Been Sap From Her...lol Like When Its Pine And On The Fingers, U Separate Them And Get The Glue-e Lines... Db.
So Did It Fall Out When U Tried To Harvest Her, Or Did She Pull It.???
Cause Sluts Do That.


----------



## tripmix (May 21, 2008)

Hi, I was wondering where you learned to build something like that? Would be really cool to make something like this but I wouldn't know were to start. So do you know of any good books or links that explain some details and setup ideas and stuff?

Forgive me for sounding stupid but from what I understand so far. You spray the roots with water and nutes from first tank, then water runs in to second tank and is then pumped back in to the first tank. Just seems like it should be more complicated than that? If it really is that easy it should be really easy and cheap to make and would definitely be the way to go for me.


----------



## Sour Power (Jun 6, 2008)

Enigma said:


> How small can the net pots for clones get?
> 
> I'm thinking a 6" tall clone in a 2-3" pot sunk in a 4" PVC tube should hold enough for an aero op. I'm really trying to squeeze things into a 4'x4' area.
> 
> Enigma


Check out the GH Aeroflo 36, will fit in a 4'x4' space


----------



## User24 (Jun 7, 2008)

he explains how to make the setup throughout the thread. the water isnt pumped from tank 2 to tank 1, it flows there on the smaller side pipes.

I don't think this is what most would call a cheap way to grow, the chiller alone is several hundred dollars, I would estimate to duplicate his setup you would need at least 2000-2500$. he has several hoods of varying sizes, he has a 300-400$ chiller, pumps, insulation, permanent tds and ph meters, and an inordinate amount of time on his hands to build and tweak a rig like this.

nice setup earl, I wish I had the time, space, and money


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 11, 2008)

earl, how do you feel about spray on foam insulation????


----------



## Earl (Jun 11, 2008)

We are having a rez insulation discussion Here.
Scroll down the page.

Foam has very high R value.

.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 11, 2008)

i looked but i cant seem to find the answer.... 


what exactly is "R" value?


----------



## purplehaze2 (Jun 11, 2008)

I think it means reflective value


----------



## Earl (Jun 11, 2008)

Here is the wiki answer
R-value is a term predominantly used in the building industry to describe the insulation properties of certain building insulation materials. Its use is limited to situations where thermal insulation is achieved by retarding the flow of heat through the material itself rather than reflecting radiant heat away. The higher the R-value, the greater the insulation. Although they offer a useful means of comparing the performance of different products, other factors need to be considered in maintaining thermal comfort (see building insulation).
R-value is a measure of apparent thermal conductivity, and thus describes the rate that heat energy is transferred through a material or assembly, regardless of its original source.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 11, 2008)

so if foam has a very high R...

and R is used to describe insulatability? why wouldnt it be good? the higher the number the greater the insulation?

i was going to spray the foam down then wrap with mylar or poly!


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Jun 11, 2008)

they got this shit at home depot where its two layers of bubble wrap that have been aluminum coated on both sides. reflective thermal insulation, reflects 97% of radiant energy... comes in two and four foot width rolls of twenty five or fifty feet


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 11, 2008)

is that insulation? would that help?


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Jun 11, 2008)

im sure it would, they use it for attics, i use it over the windows near my grow space, and i constructed my grow tent out of it. im pretty sure the air space between the foil layers created by the bubble wrap insulates pretty well... might wanna check into it, if nothin else makes excellent wall coverings for grow rooms


----------



## Earl (Jun 11, 2008)

Foam is best.
.


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Jun 11, 2008)

duely noted...only thing about that spray foam is that it could get a lil messy. im pretty sure i saw some foam mylar combo on the spaceshuttle, thats workin well...? looks real official


----------



## Earl (Jun 15, 2008)

I harvested some Afghan the first of Jan 08,
and now 6 months later,
I just rolled a joint 
that is as fresh as it was 
6 months ago.

I like the vacuum containers for long term storage.





They are pretty expensive,
around $20
and I couldn't afford enough vacu-vins 
to cover my harvest.


I also live alone 
and eating all the leftovers can be a challenge, 
sometimes I have to throw away some food 
because it spoiled before I could use it.

The other day I was at the grocery store 
and found this item in the ziplock isle.










So I invested the 20 bucks 
and got the gear.

I used it to seal peanuts,
grapes, blueberries, carrots,
celery, and cookies.

Works great, and keeps the stuff fresh.

After you open the bags a few times 
the ziplock seal can start to leak a little.

The bags are about $1.30 each,
so I try to use them a few times,
but they don't wash well.

Anyway, I thought I could use the plastic valve 
to make some vacuum jars,
and it works.

Here are some pix.

First cut the plastic one way valve from the ziplock bag.






Second,poke a small hole in the lid of the jar.

Third, use the stick to apply a thin film of glue 
to the blue ring around the valve 
and and stick it to the lid 
so the hole lines up with the center of the valve.






Give it about an hour to dry,
and then use the pump to pull a vacuum.






The lid does not need to be screwed down tight,
because the center part is vacuumed sealed.

This cost about $3 
if you have to buy the jar.

The vacuum pump is about $10 
and includes the 6 "C" batteries.

.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 15, 2008)

Man I Love That.!!!!! Whats Your Thoughts On The "burp" Knowing What We Know About Light, And Air.... Do You Fell The "burp" Is Not Missed...
Wow!!! Still All Giggleee! Db!

Cause Im Sick Of Having To Burp Me Jars... My Thoughts Is No Air, No Burp Needed Just Light Protection And Temp. Your Thoughts Sir.! ???


----------



## Earl (Jun 15, 2008)

How do you burp your jars?
.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 15, 2008)

I Open For A Couple Hrs In There Dark Closet And Then Re Lid. About Every Couple Wks.


----------



## Earl (Jun 15, 2008)

You still need to do that every day, 
for the first week of jarring.

After the budz are cured,
then you can vacuum seal them, 
for long term storage.

.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 15, 2008)

thas what i was thinking...like why burp when its curing? i thought i could stop then?


----------



## Earl (Jun 15, 2008)

When it is cured,
then vacuum seal them, 
for later enjoyment.





This bud was vacuum jarred Jan 20th 08,
and smoked great today.


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Jun 16, 2008)

was it dry to the point where it would crumble when broken up by hand...? cuz it looks perfect still


----------



## iloveganja (Jun 16, 2008)

Jesus, I just finished reading this thread and....WOW!!


----------



## edux10 (Jun 17, 2008)

Earl said:


> Each side holds 10 gls
> for a total of 20gls.
> 
> I only grow four plants at a time, so the rez volume is 5gls/plant.
> ...


I am interisted in this. What are the advantages to having a big or small volume of the res to plant site? For example why whould it be better to have 12 plants with a 20 gallor res or 25 plants with the same 20 gallon res? More or less is better? Why?


----------



## Earl (Jun 17, 2008)

There are a couple of factors that you need to take into account
when you are determining the size of the rez for your system.

As the plants get larger they will use more water,
so you want to have a rez volume per plant,
large enough to handle the mature plants.

The VPD of your grow room 
will determine the *transpiration rate* of your plants,
and if you have high VPD, 
your plants can drink a small rez volume 
in a short time.

High *transpiration* can shrink the volume of *H2O* in your rez,
while leaving behind the nutes,
this causes the solution to become *too high tds*,
and also throws the *pH off balance.*

If you have a *large rez volume per plant*
then transpiration imbalances are less, 
and easily corrected with daily attention.

If you have a *small rez volume per plant*
then you will need to make *frequent corrections.*

Mostly, your corrections will consist of adding back fresh RO,
with an occasional pH adjustment and regular change outs.

If you have a float valve 
feeding your rez with *RO*,
then the size of the rez 
could be smaller.

.


----------



## CustomHydro (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey Earl, what are you doing for running that electricity. Any fancy sub panels, etc...? 
I guess if u spread it out it's only like 15amps for your lights, but if you are doing anything special besides just pluging in into a wall, I would love to hear about it.


----------



## edux10 (Jun 17, 2008)

did you go over how exactly the float valve works? It lets in plain ph ed h2o correct?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 17, 2008)

RO isnt contained to a certain ph....the ph can differ, however the important thing is the ppms


----------



## edux10 (Jun 17, 2008)

Earl said:


> I have set the spray timer to 10 min on, 60 min off,
> and removed one of the 400w hps.
> 
> I moved the other lights up.
> ...


Can I use a 15 min increment timer and do on for 15 off for 60 min?


----------



## Earl (Jun 17, 2008)

CustomHydro said:


> Hey Earl, what are you doing for running that electricity. Any fancy sub panels, etc...?
> I guess if u spread it out it's only like 15amps for your lights, but if you are doing anything special besides just pluging in into a wall, I would love to hear about it.


Nope, nothing special.

I have 4 circuits in the room.

I have room in my breaker box, 
for a couple more circuits, 
if I need them.

.


----------



## Earl (Jun 17, 2008)

edux10 said:


> Can I use a 15 min increment timer and do on for 15 off for 60 min?


Yes you may.


----------



## Earl (Jun 17, 2008)

The float valve in the left hand corner,
is connected to a RO rez.

The RO rez feeds the float valve with plain RO.
*DO NOT PH ADJUST PLAIN RO.*
.


----------



## edux10 (Jun 18, 2008)

Got it thanks!


----------



## Earl (Jun 19, 2008)

The stick-n-seal glue I used 
did not work out.

I switched to JB weald, 
to achieve a better seal.

I scrubbed the lid before application.
























You can remove the sealing ring if you want,
the jar will remain in vacuum.

You don't really need the valve.

You can slide the suction cup of the pump 
off of the hole,
and cover it with your finger,
then seal the hole 
with some foil tape.

The budz can be vacuumed when they are cured,
or you can vacuum them early 
and cure them later.

You will have to experiment with that,
and see which method works best for you.

I like to put them up a little moist,
and then let them dry a little more 
if they need it, 
before rolling.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 19, 2008)

So when are you leaving on vacation? Those HempWarp are getting ready for the first harvest. VV


----------



## Earl (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm back.
I didn't go to Florida,
due to gas prices.
.


----------



## Earl (Jun 19, 2008)

I flew down to Texas for a week.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 20, 2008)

Well that changes some things, I'll talk to you Monday. VV


----------



## Earl (Jun 20, 2008)

............kool..............


----------



## We TaRdED (Jun 23, 2008)

Earl said:


> I flew down to Texas for a week.


Your first flight didn't get delayed by any chance... right? That would be a trip if you were on the same plane as me.....

Anyways, its good to see your back Earl. I haven't heard from you in a while. 

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## Earl (Jun 23, 2008)

No delays for me, thank god.

I was in Baltimore for a couiple of hours,
waiting to change planes, 
then on to Dallas

I hate big airports and airline travel,
glad I don't have to do it 
for a job anymore.

.


----------



## MrKingBud (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome thread Earl. Inspiring and Informative. I was wondering if you might have any additional information regarding rez size in relation to the number of plants. The only figure I saw you drop throughout the thread was 5 gal/plant for your setup. I was rather confused by that figure because your rez holds much more than 20 gal. Currently, I am constructing an aeroponic system similar to yours. The primary difference being that I intend to use only one rez instead of two, and I need it to support 8 plants. In order to solve the problem of heat in my rez, I have decided to mod either a Rubbermaid or Coleman cooler equipped with a water chiller to serve as my rez. The problem I am facing is that the coolers only come in 75 qt. (18.75 gal), 100 qt. (25 gal), and 150 qt. (37.5 gal). Please note, it is my intention to connect my rez to an RO water supply tank using a float valve. However, I don't wish to consistently spike the PH and ppm of my rez. Therefore, I want to make sure my rez is, as you said, large enough to maintain consistent levels of whatever and small enough to fit in my growing area. I'm trying to build dual aero setups that hold 8 plants a piece. The Aero systems themselves (rez included) should fit into into a 3' to 40" area except for a Dehumidified and my RO rez tank.

Also, I intend to grow using a modified SoG method of a limited vegetative growth period. With that said, I don't intend for my plants to get above three to four feet tall. I have already invested time into locating a strain that is already squat to begin with. I am not sure if this matters.


----------



## Earl (Jul 12, 2008)

> The problem I am facing is that the coolers only come in 75 qt. (18.75 gal), 100 qt. (25 gal), and 150 qt. (37.5 gal)..


There is at least one aero grow using 1 gl per plant.

He reports it is working OK,
but I haven't "seen" the end result.
Maybe he will "pop in" here 
and let us know how it's going.

The size of your plants,
and your grow room VPD,
will affect the optimum rez volume.



> Please note, it is my intention to connect my rez to an RO water supply tank using a float valve. However, I don't wish to consistently spike the PH and ppm of my rez. Therefore, I want to make sure my rez is, as you said, large enough to maintain consistent levels of whatever and small enough to fit in my growing area


The float valve feeding from my RO rez,
is what really makes the system work.

I think you will find 
that your rez 
will be very stable,
if you are feeding it with RO.

I can teach you how to buffer your solution for long term pH stability,
of course you can't get lazy, you still need regular flushing.

My tubs are large, 56gl, 
but my 6 inch pipes go into the sides,
so this limits the amount each tub holds, 
to 15gl per side.

I like growing tall plants.

The top of the Space Shuttle's *6 inch pipes *
are just 20 inches off of the floor,
giving it *74 inches vertical grow space*,
allowing me to gorw a 60 inch plant last time..
(next time 70")

As a result, my rez volume is limited to 30gls, 
but I don't want to grow more than 4 plants at once.

I am modifying the space shuttle,
placing the main spray pump outside of the rez,
instead of being submerged.

This will allow me to lower my gl/ plant
to fit whatever I have growing at the time.

Before, she required a minimum of 18 gl
just to submerge the big spray pump.

Now I will have the option of adjusting my gl/plant
to meet the "phase of growth" requirements during veg, 
when the plants are small,
and bloom, when they have grown to 6 footers.

The Shuttle is in for some upgrades.











And I spent $50 on new fittings for my RO rez.





Those 1/2" bulkhead fittings are $19 ea.

Be sure and send me a link 
when you get your aero set up.


.


----------



## Triple Beam (Jul 13, 2008)

Damn Earl, sittin' here in amazement! I was in Korat, Thailand in the early 70's. Been looking for that same luv'in feeling ever since. Thai-Pink Floyd are joined at the hip. Recently built your design (a few mods) and fletch's designs to try them out. The ones that I like, I'll keep, the others a friend will take. Got about a grand invested so far. Will add to as needed. Waiting on some Querkle seeds for a first grow at the present. After looking over this grow, the space shuttle is first up! You are an inspiration Brother! By-the-way, Stark co salutes you. Peace


----------



## Earl (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for checking out my Space Shuttle

Get some of this PC, 
if you want that thai experience again.

Can you show me some pix of your machine 
and your design improvement?

Where is Stark co?
.


----------



## Triple Beam (Jul 13, 2008)

Football Hall Of Fame my man. I plan on trying different strains just for the fun of it. Happened onto this web site a few months ago and growing my own has always a dream of mine so I said what the hell, go for it. I am a novices' novice right now, but everyone had to start somewhere. This site has been a goto for me. I particularly like your posts, fletch, and subcool. Many thanks!! 
Funny how you never forget that thai stick is'nt it? Here are a few of the photos.
Peace Brother


----------



## Earl (Jul 13, 2008)

Triple Beam said:


> Football Hall Of Fame my man. I plan on trying different strains just for the fun of it. Happened onto this web site a few months ago and growing my own has always a dream of mine so I said what the hell, go for it. I am a novices' novice right now, but everyone had to start somewhere. This site has been a goto for me. I particularly like your posts, fletch, and subcool. Many thanks!!
> Funny how you never forget that thai stick is'nt it? Here are a few of the photos.
> Peace Brother


Are you going to patent all those designs?

Why so many?

Do you use them to grow,
they all look brand new?

Looks like you are starting a hydro museum.

.


----------



## MrKingBud (Jul 13, 2008)

Triple Beam, I would really like to see better (much larger) pictures of your designs along with explanations. Could you please provide? Thanks in advance.


----------



## CustomHydro (Jul 14, 2008)

MrKingBud said:


> Triple Beam, I would really like to see better (much larger) pictures of your designs along with explanations. Could you please provide? Thanks in advance.


Actually, you are in the thread that tripplebeam got one of those ideas off of. Search aeroponics and you will find the other designz by filthy fletch.


----------



## CustomHydro (Jul 14, 2008)

Earl said:


> Are you going to patent all those designs?
> 
> Why so many?
> 
> ...


 I bet he thought he would come on here and post pics and people would be asking to buy them... Thats the only reason I could think of someone wasting all that time to show just a setup and not grow with it...


----------



## Triple Beam (Jul 14, 2008)

LOL, No Patents. It kind of snowballed when I started to build an aero unit. I have two grow areas, one small (6'x6'x6') converted ice shanty, and a spare room. I built Fletchs' post design first w/6 plt cap, then smaller unit to have another crop started. What about clones? Thus, the very small unit. I saw your space shuttle and thought hey I've got most of the parts left over and the 6" pipe in storage in the barn, why not. A few spiffs later I had damn aero units sitting everywhere. I really enjoy building sh*t. All this time, two and a half months, I was waiting for the Doc to get me some beans. Never happened, had to go elsewhere. Live and learn I guess. Two orders lost to US customs! That really pissed me off! The Doc was great, but Brad at Hempdepot showed me where I messed up. That was the first time I ever attempted to order beans in the mail. Had a bag of old beans I had saved over the years, but could'nt get any of them to germ. Good smoke too! Anyway, built these units to kill the time. Made them all where I can tear them down quickly and place them in storage when not in use. I just what to grow some herb for personal use when needed. The chiller and pumps was the largest ticketed items, plus charcoal for my scrubber. What surprised me was the cost for the nutes and ph and tc meter. A freind kept telling me that was all a one time investment, once you got it your set. True I guess. I remember you said in one of your posts you can have this or spend some money and get this. I don't like wasting my time and I buy good equipment. The same friend will take off my hands what I don't like or don't need. As for more pics, I'll try to get some more together. Yep, they are all new, alas no beans yet. All dressed up and no place to go! Six days a week twelve hours a day at work sucks also! Getting too old for this sh*t. Man this smoke on the street now is disgusting and top dollar. I remember good smoke for ten an oz that would blow this sh*t away! I used to pay a buck fifty a brick for the thai stick in the seventies. Man, what happened? Red bud at twenty an oz had better be good. We lost something along the way. I want my own stash and know what I have in the bag. I like your idea on sealing the smoke in jars. I'm going to check that out.
Peace Brother


----------



## Triple Beam (Jul 14, 2008)

Actually Earl asked to see them and that was the only photos I had. I sell nothing. I keep a very low profile. I believe in giving thanks to those that help me get the job done, if I can help others along the way the better. Alot of people on this site really jump to conclusions. Signs of the times I guess. Another reason to stay out of the public eye. I don't have time for the bullshit that tears down instead of being encouraging. Give peace a chance and chill out. Sit down and listen to some Floyd. When I get some viable beans, I'll grow my stash. Bye the way, I offered them to my friend for free as that's what friends do.
Peace brother


----------



## Earl (Jul 14, 2008)

You are a hard working guy triplebeam,
I gotta admire that.

You work 72 hours a week 
and you got time to build all those systems.

Now I'm not doubting you built them,
or that you work that much, 'cause I have also,
but I couldn't have all that growing equipment around, 
without planting at least some bag seed.

I think if you want people to share beans with you,
you need to have a grow journal somewhere, 
and have a link to it in your signature.

Send me a PM and we can talk some more,
I want to help you, if I can.


----------



## CustomHydro (Jul 14, 2008)

I didn't jump to a conclusion, I made an educated guess, since this is the third thread I have seen u in with your pics of 20 unused aero setups so I figured this was how u were promoting your stuff.... Sorry, didn't know it would offend u.

Edit.....

Back to u Earl....


----------



## CustomHydro (Jul 14, 2008)

Earl, is that Mylar behind the bulbs on the reflectors? I need to make a couple cheap reflectors, but I don't want to start a fire, any tips?


----------



## Earl (Jul 14, 2008)

They are aluminum reflectors, 
from High Tech Garden Supply

HTGsupply.com

.


----------



## Triple Beam (Jul 14, 2008)

Sorry Hydro,
It did piss me off. I just came off a long hard week and my scottish temper came out.This is the second forum I've ever posted on, the other is for fishing. Don't like big brother checking me out. Not paranoid but stating a fact. All internet chatter in basically routed through three companies. Ninety percent goes through Level 3 communications in Col. The state I live in joined the matrix program and hired an ex-druglord to run it. Thanks George Bush! Used to live the easy rider life and learned to be careful. Used to hang with some rough hombres. Never really let go of the late sixties, early seventies lifestyle. Maybe I should have introduced myself. I'm an old hippie, take used computers in on trade fix them and give them to needy families, build beautiful handcrafted windchimes and give to friends and the elderly, no charge to the elderly or churches for computer repair, make handcrafted lures for crappie and walleye fishermen (some musky) airbrushed or powder painted. Killer lures! All at no charge except to have some enjoyment in life. Plus work a full time job. This is probably not the forum for this but there it is. If I have two I'll give you one or share what I have. I sell nothing. I tinker and fish to RELAX. Earl, when I am allowed to PM I may take you up on your offer. Thanks again.
Peace Brother


----------



## CustomHydro (Jul 15, 2008)

Triple Beam said:


> Sorry Hydro,
> It did piss me off. I just came off a long hard week and my scottish temper came out.This is the second forum I've ever posted on, the other is for fishing. Don't like big brother checking me out. Not paranoid but stating a fact. All internet chatter in basically routed through three companies. Ninety percent goes through Level 3 communications in Col. The state I live in joined the matrix program and hired an ex-druglord to run it. Thanks George Bush! Used to live the easy rider life and learned to be careful. Used to hang with some rough hombres. Never really let go of the late sixties, early seventies lifestyle. Maybe I should have introduced myself. I'm an old hippie, take used computers in on trade fix them and give them to needy families, build beautiful handcrafted windchimes and give to friends and the elderly, no charge to the elderly or churches for computer repair, make handcrafted lures for crappie and walleye fishermen (some musky) airbrushed or powder painted. Killer lures! All at no charge except to have some enjoyment in life. Plus work a full time job. This is probably not the forum for this but there it is. If I have two I'll give you one or share what I have. I sell nothing. I tinker and fish to RELAX. Earl, when I am allowed to PM I may take you up on your offer. Thanks again.
> Peace Brother


It's cool, I shouldn't have came off like such an ass. So u just like to tinker and make shit, I can dig that. I think it is cool that u do all that stuff for people, and for no charge! U seem like a real nice guy so Im sorry for being a dick. Now lets get this thread back on track. If u want good seeds, there are ways to get them off the record. I could link u to a good site or two, and a post that shows you how to pay for them w/o putting your name in a paper trail... Let me know.


----------



## CustomHydro (Jul 15, 2008)

Earl said:


> They are aluminum reflectors,
> from High Tech Garden Supply
> 
> HTGsupply.com
> ...


Thanks Earl... Also, I just got the SM101 Ph meter and so far so good. Can I just leave it in the rez? or is it better if it is cleaned and stored after use?


----------



## Earl (Jul 15, 2008)

I leave mine in the rez,
except during my flush,
when I remove the probe
to prevent it being in RO
until I add the nutes.

Moving your probe around,
will cause it to loose calibration.

Try not to bang your probe on anything.

If you have two probes, like tds and pH,
they should be at least three inches apart in your rez,
or the readings may be affected.

I recommend calibrating your meter at least once a month.

When I pull the probe to flush the rez,
I put it in a vial of cal fluid 4.01
while I do my nute changes.

Sometimes I do a quick calibration while I fill my rez.

Most times the meter is right on,
and when it wasn't,
it was because it was time to replace the probe.

I get one and a half grows from a probe.

As soon as they get slow, I pitch them in the trash.

Budget $50-70 per grow, for meters and probes.

I have unknowingly trusted a faulty probe,
and the result was not a happy plant.

Now I use two meters, 
to cross check against one failing.

The slightest disagreement, and both meters get calibrated and evaluated.

I also keep a spare probe,
which only has a 12-18 month shelf life.

When you have a one thousand dollar plant's life depending on your meter,
you tend to not sweat the $50 for a spare probe.


----------



## mardavarot (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice job guru Earl. Always read yours [post. Respect bro


----------



## CustomHydro (Jul 19, 2008)

Earl said:


> I leave mine in the rez......quote]
> 
> Cool, thanks for the tips!!! Not only do u know how to grow, u take it to the next level, that shit is great to know.
> 
> I have a little problem with my new RO filter, it's throwing out 1 gal per hour, it is a 100 gpd machine. It has a flow restrictor and the company says to set it at 3 to 1 with a new membrane, and although at 3-1 it pushes out the most RO, it only pushes out 1gph. Do u think it needs to be broken in or maybe u have a tip?? or should I contact the manufacturer?


----------



## Earl (Jul 19, 2008)

All of the 100 gallon per day units on eBay 
will give you 110 gallons per day 
if you have water at about 80 degrees and 100 PSI 
most homes are about 60 PSI with 60 degree water,
so you can expect less performance.

You may need to put a pressure gauge 
on your water line to see 
what kind of water pressure you have.

I think you need 60psi min.

If you don't have 60 psi,
then you may need a booster pump.

Check out RV pumps,
as they are "on Demand" type pumps.
.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 19, 2008)

So anothier journal "ride on the shuttle" still talking about yur last monster' deff. Need more, so whats cooking in the bay doors.!!! Db.


----------



## Nyxzephyr (Aug 7, 2008)

oh my god that plant is a monster!!  
is that one of earls plants? how tall is that beast?
|
|
V


----------



## CustomHydro (Aug 17, 2008)

_Earl, I have seedlings germed in Rapid Rooters,can I water them with straight RO water? or is this one of the times u make an exception to not putting the PH probe in RO? _


----------



## Earl (Aug 17, 2008)

RO only is good for starting seeds.

You do no need to test the pH of RO


----------



## EdgeKurl (Sep 28, 2008)

Earl,
I saw the 950gph pump box, which one is that, the chiller pump or the sprayer pump, and what gph is the other one?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Earl (Oct 21, 2008)

I have the 950 for the sprayer and the 650 for the chiller.

Shuttle upgrades.
I have a new pump 1250 gph.

New RO rez and fittings.






I moved the chiller to another system 
and I am running the old space shuttle 
without a chiller.






I have moved the pumps out of the rez 
and I am hoping this will help keep the temps inline
without needing the chiller.

I have added a 3/4 inch filter cartridge 150 mesh,
under the christmas tree, and all that spaghetti















I have a fan mounted to blow cool air into the rez if necessary.
I should be able to keep the room temp in the low 60s.
I have re-inforced the stand base 
and cured all of my small leaks with silicone and PVC epoxy.

Another day or so of running empty to insure all is well, and then launch #4


----------



## downitburns (Oct 25, 2008)

I read through the whole thread and there is some really great info in there.

Two questions though:

Could you possibly elaborate on your reservoir system and what you meant by a float valve to regulate the water levels?

What is "RO" water? (didn't find it in the newbie terminologies)


----------



## EdgeKurl (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks Earl.
I've copied your design for the most part.
Except I decided to have the pump out of the rez from the beginning, for the same reason, I'd rather it not heat up the water, and I wanted to try and run without a chiller.
I connected my pump a little different, but same concept.
I put in another bulkhead and ran piping out to the pump, and put the pump prefilter on the inside of the rez attached to the other side of the bulkhead.
I also did not have as much space as you unfortunately, so my 6" tubes had to go into the low side rez some, but that should be ok.

RO is reverse osmosis water, from a RO system. It takes tap water and filters out almost everything, so you get good pure clean neutral water.
The float valve is like a fill valve in a toilet rez. It has a "float" on a stick that closes the water inlet valve at a certain water height.
Its a "top-off" system like you might find in an aquarium.
He simply measured the water level that represented the desired 20 gallons and set the float to close the valve at that point, otherwise it lets water flow in. In his case, the water is flowing in from a remote rez full of RO water, that is gravity feeding the float valve on the pump side rez in his shuttle. 
I picked up a nice side fill mini float valve from an online store, under 20$.

On a side note, I tried silicone instead of plumbers putty and it did not go over so well. Ripped the baskets out and cleaned it and re-did it with the putty. I did however use silicone to install the basket in my actual sink and it worked fine there haha.

So far everything is going well except a couple of my DIY bulkhead fittings are leaking. After spending entirely too much time trying to get them to work, I think I will just break down and buy some.

One of these days I will get it all finished.


----------



## CustomHydro (Oct 26, 2008)

downitburns said:


> I read through the whole thread and there is some really great info in there.
> 
> Two questions though:
> 
> ...


I got this one earl.
RO water is Reverse Osmosis water. RO is a way of removing the solids in the water. If you have tap water with a high TDS (total disolved solids) then you will want to either get an RO filter or buy gallons of RO water, pending on how much u use.



> what you meant by a float valve to regulate the water levels?


 This is a float valve.

You hook up the valve so it is inside of the resevoir. Water travels thru the valve and when the res fills the float rises and in turn shuts the water flow off.
Hope that helps.


----------



## EdgeKurl (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey Earl,
At what point do you switch from 10/30 to 10/120 on the spraying?
(When you switch over to flowering?)
Do you run 24/0 during veg, and 12/12 during flowering?

Thanks!


----------



## caddyluck (Oct 26, 2008)

love your system, looking forward to #4


----------



## Earl (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for answering the questions.

I run the spray pump 24/7 until the root are showing out tof the bottom of the net pot and then start having some off time.
It depends on the humidity and the size of the plants.

I don't think turning the pump off makes much difference, 
but it does save electricity and wear and tear on the pump.

They can easily go a couple of hours without any spray,
at almost any stage of growth.

Post me a link to your grow.
.


----------



## Triple Beam (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Earl, where do you get your coco coir plugs? Tried rockwool and did'nt care for the results and hassel. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Ghost420 (Oct 27, 2008)

how do you control the smell of a grow that size?


----------



## Earl (Oct 28, 2008)

I get the coco plugs at my local hydro shop.

I don't control the smell.

.


----------



## Triple Beam (Oct 28, 2008)

Did a search on the internet for coco plugs. Came up with zero. Do you have a manufacter name or distributor. Thanks.


----------



## Earl (Oct 28, 2008)

Ready Gro Super Plug

Try that link

Google= propagation ready gro super plug

The guy at the hydro store repackages them and sell them in ziplock bag with his own label


----------



## Earl (Oct 28, 2008)

Here is a sneak peak of my new system 
4 inch PVC with 2 inch net pots.






The seeds I planted 5 days ago have sprouted in all three systems.


----------



## downitburns (Oct 29, 2008)

What kind of light is that over the seedlings?


----------



## Earl (Oct 30, 2008)

I start with CFL, 
and that is a 400 HPS


----------



## potpimp (Oct 30, 2008)

Holy crap Earl, those are some serious bushes there man. That is one awesome setup!!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 31, 2008)

Earl, what type of on/off (water/nutes) cycle are you going to use on the new and current aero setup. Im going to try one of those since I have most of the equipment except the rubbermaid tubs. thx Oh almost forgot, I like the new Aerorocket.


----------



## Earl (Nov 1, 2008)

I am using one of these





They are pretty expensive, about $100

You can get lucky and find a timer like this at walmart for about $15





This has twelve minute intervals, so you can set 12 on 48 off


----------



## LOSTCOASTLOCAL (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey Earl I have some pics for you of the vert grow and how your nutes turned out in the soil.... How do I get them on here is my big question? I am not at all comp literate. Also, I switched to mist, the hand watering around the bulbs was too much and too much of a pain to flush the way I need.... Do you use H2O2 in your aero and if so at what concentration... Thanks for any help and I look forward to showing you the results if I can figure out how to get the pics on here


----------



## Bullethead21 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey Earl, Awsome info! Plus REP for you for sure!

Quick question on your seed sprouting method. You let just the bottom of the net cup actually touch the water level correct? And you dont use any airstone or anything? Just let me sit in the tub so to speak drawing water up from the bottom of the net cups? Just want to make sure I understood correctly there.

Could one use Rock Wool cubes instead of the coco plugs and get about the same results?

Thanks for all the info and help!


----------



## Earl (Nov 23, 2008)

You can use rockwool,
but it is considered "Old Tech"

Coco has less affect on pH 
and is more environment friendly.

I think coco is cheaper.

As long as the coco is kept moist the seed will sprout.

Sometimes I start in the coco with just drops of RO every day.

Sprouting is easy in coco
The danger is keeping the coco too wet 
after the seed has sprouted

I like to have an airline under each net pot.

Send me a link to your grow journal.


----------



## Earl (Nov 24, 2008)

LOSTCOASTLOCAL said:


> Hey Earl I have some pics for you of the vert grow and how your nutes turned out in the soil.... How do I get them on here is my big question? I am not at all comp literate. Also, I switched to mist, the hand watering around the bulbs was too much and too much of a pain to flush the way I need.... Do you use H2O2 in your aero and if so at what concentration... Thanks for any help and I look forward to showing you the results if I can figure out how to get the pics on here


Where are the pix ?
I'm waiting for you to post them or send me a link to you thread, I couldn't find it.


----------



## LOSTCOASTLOCAL (Nov 24, 2008)

I got them on the computer but can't figure out what the URL they are asking for is.... I can post them in my profile straight from the comp, can you view them if I do that, or is that just for me.... I realy am full-on computer ill-iterate..... Bottom Hortilux popped this morning after only 2 months of 12/12, gonna finish with a Sunmaster conversion Halide untill I get the replacement from SS, they were cool about shipping a new one out pronto.... Never had a brand new bulb shit out like that before... Ok, enough rambling, sorry anyone that had to read this


----------



## Earl (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm sure we all would like to see your vertical grow.

When you figure out how to post pictures, 
send me a link to your grow journal.
.


----------



## Bullethead21 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey Earl, been looking for those coco plugs your using to start seeds with? Cant seem to find the same thing...was able to find bricks of the stuff you put into a gallon of water.....I would like the ones you show at the first or second post here....

Thanks!


----------



## LOSTCOASTLOCAL (Nov 25, 2008)

look under ready grow plugs, that's how the sell them at my Hydro shop.... Same exact thing as earl uses


----------



## LOSTCOASTLOCAL (Nov 25, 2008)

And Earl, I will make a Journal of this next grow as I did not have a camera and just had a friend take some random pictures here and there.... I now have a cam and took some pictures of the little vedge room with the new DIY mister I made for the sprouts and little bubbler for the clones... Also my first attempt at regenerating.... I gotta go trim... will get it up and started soon and will throw a couple of the old pics from this last grow when I get a chance to sit here for a while longer


----------



## Earl (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## Earl (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## potpimp (Dec 5, 2008)

Holy smokes Earl; you are the ganja god!! Nuther super fine grow! You totally rock dude.


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 5, 2008)

are they done? if so, i assume an autoflower? i was looking into those, i guess it really is true that they go 7 weeks, start to finish. geez earl, you're the man. how long did it take to build the whole setup?


----------



## LOSTCOASTLOCAL (Dec 6, 2008)

HUH!!!!????.............. Are they done???? They haven't even started flowering yet........ Hey Earl, Do you notice your plugs browning up your roots as they degrade away.... And what nutes are your running now a days


----------



## nourdmrolnmt1 (Dec 6, 2008)

Earl, I love your grow and wish i had the space to do a vertical grow using this aero system, I do not believe it would be hard, and would be able to have about 8+ plants IMO in a smaller area... 

would like to know where in OH you are, but its not necessary, just would love to see if you are around where i am. 

Envious, lots of good info...


----------



## onlypurpz (Dec 6, 2008)

very nice set up EARL, one of the better one's ive seen.

OPZ


----------



## caddyluck (Dec 6, 2008)

hey Earl, I was wondering what nutes your using? the set-up looks great too


----------



## Earl (Dec 6, 2008)

I am not a fan of auto flowering plants.

This grow has a long way to go still.

Should start flowering in another week or so.

.


----------



## Earl (Dec 6, 2008)

I started this grow with AN nutes,
but ran out and I still have a lot of DM nutes leftover,
so I am using them for the veg,
and them I will switch to AN connoiseur.

I am running about 500-600ppm and 5.6ph
.


----------



## LOSTCOASTLOCAL (Dec 7, 2008)

Do you find that your PH changes a lot a lot


----------



## Earl (Dec 7, 2008)

LOSTCOASTLOCAL said:


> Hey Earl, Do you notice your plugs browning up your roots as they degrade away.... And what nutes are your running now a days


The roots laying in the tubes are kinda brownish looking.





The roots that have grown out of the tubes 
are very very white.






I think it is the sensizyme
and the fulvic +B52.

anyway it's not a problem.






My rez temps are between 60 to 65.


----------



## Earl (Dec 7, 2008)

LOSTCOASTLOCAL said:


> Do you find that your PH changes a lot a lot


When I first add nutes to the RO 
plus all the additives except Barricade,
the pH is usually very close to 5.6

Then about 4 or 5 hours it will be down to near 5.3

I adjust it back to 5.6 with Potassium silicate.
This only applies to DM nutes.
Your nutes will determine your pH buffering requirements,
but almost all nute solutions that are made with RO,
can be buffered with Potassium silicate+Potassium carbonate.

Once I reach the max dose for barricade(potassium silicate)
I then start to use the Potassium carbonate.

A few drops from an eye dropper make the adjustment in a 20 gl rez.

You need a fast meter.
.


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 7, 2008)

Huston, We Have Lift Off!​

Cool Earl, 

I just read this entire journal and like everyone else I want to say thank's for sharing man. After reading your journals, both here and at CC I have learned a lot. 

No doubt, I will be around for this one.​


----------



## LOSTCOASTLOCAL (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah i'm using sensigrow a/b with Enggy's fulvic and Humic with sensizym and b-52 then I will switch to connoisseur.... Just wondering if the brown on my roots was root rot or the plugs... I'm pretty sure it was the plugs.... I tell you what Earl, the growth difference now compared to the soil mix I had going is night and day.... They are blowing up with the aero


----------



## Earl (Dec 8, 2008)

You gotta love it.

If your rez temp is below 68
you should not encounter root rot.

Start a grow journal and show us your grow.

Post a link here.
.


----------



## havefungodumb (Dec 9, 2008)

few questions

how much for testers etc.

and what kinda pumps you like, where from, what kinda brands, thanks later.


----------



## Earl (Dec 9, 2008)

Around a $100
google=milwaukee sm101 & sm401
ebay the same.






If you can find these used on ebay, they are a great deal.
They never wear out and make no noise at all.
google= danner supreme mag drive pump


----------



## Earl (Dec 9, 2008)

Here is a small 2 gram bud.

One from the last jar.

It is as cured as it will ever be.

Smokes very smooth, 
with that thai flavor.


----------



## Earl (Dec 10, 2008)

I changed out the nutes to connoisseur,
and switched the lights to 12/12.
7 weeks since planting.


----------



## TOKEMASTERFLEX (Dec 10, 2008)

very nice work my friend...keep it up


----------



## LOSTCOASTLOCAL (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey Earl, did you trip out the first time you opened up Conni part B and smelled that aroma....... I thought at first I got a bad batch.... Called AN to ask them if I was smelling what I was suppose to


----------



## Damios (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey Earl, so with running nute water through the aquarium chiller is there any kind of build up in it like you would normally see in your system? If so how do you deal with it? I was just wondering cause I was planning on getting a chiller but was also wondering how it does get dirty with nutes going through it. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Earl (Dec 11, 2008)

When you grow aero,
you should use pretty low nute loads.

I run about 500-600 ppm for most of the grow.

That is only 300ppm above my bathwater,
and everything looks clean.

I grow with RO
I bathe in city water.

The aquarium guys are running part per thousands,
100s of times more dense solutions than we run.

I love my chiller and plan on purchasing another.


----------



## potpimp (Dec 11, 2008)

Earl said:


> When you grow aero,
> you should use pretty low nute loads.
> 
> I run about 500-600 ppm for most of the grow.


I'm using just a touch of nutes Earl and my babies couldn't be any more healthy. My TDS meter isn't working (new one on order) but I'd guess I'm around 300 - 400 ppm. Aero is "da sheet" man.


----------



## Damios (Dec 11, 2008)

Earl said:


> When you grow aero,
> you should use pretty low nute loads.
> 
> I run about 500-600 ppm for most of the grow.
> ...


Hmm wow thats pretty awesome, sounds like a real big money saver all around then because you have don't have to buy as much nutes. I definitely want to start running lower ppms then if it is all around better, sounds like it would allow your plants to breath more. This means you must run like half or maybe even less of what it says on the bottle for your nutrients then?

Also do you have any suggestions as to what kind of RO system I should buy and why, wanted to get something that is practical for a 20 gallon rez with a 15 gallon extra rez. Not sure which brands are good are not and I know you will probably say to look on ebay but I can't because I can't make an account, so where do you think is the next best bet, is home depot too expensive or should I look on the net to probably find the best price? Right now it looks like the bottom of the price range is about $140. 

Thanks for your time Earl I really value your input.


----------



## Earl (Dec 11, 2008)

I shop for price.
RO is RO
More filters =lower TDS
I use 7 stage.
You need a tds meter to test your RO
I run 50%-70% nute loads in aero.


----------



## Damios (Dec 11, 2008)

Earl said:


> I shop for price.
> RO is RO
> More filters =lower TDS
> I use 7 stage.
> ...


Damn a 7 stage? thats pretty crazy lol. For sure though, thanks for the information.


----------



## Damios (Dec 11, 2008)

Nevermind was going to ask something but then I realized the answer, sry for the post.

Was looking at this though:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000U0QJTQ?ie=UTF8&seller=A3K2TFEFM30LRF&sn=premiermercantile0033


----------



## havefungodumb (Dec 13, 2008)

earl for the misters you never get from home depot , you always order right?


----------



## Earl (Dec 13, 2008)

I got a lot of spray jet on ebay from a dealer going out of business in australia.


----------



## Earl (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## Damios (Dec 13, 2008)

You said I should be running way lower ppms for tap water so with that in mind is 50% strength of the base nutrient, and then 75% for the supplements a good range for the 2nd week of flowering? The ppm of my normal tap water is pretty soft, around 170. I ran that formula for 20 gallons of water and it took the ppms to 830.

Also, where did you get the grey pvc pieces that connect the brass fittings to the white pvc, I couldn't seem to find them at home depot. Thanks again for your time Earl.


----------



## Earl (Dec 14, 2008)

Some fittings I get at the plumbing supply house.

You should consider getting a RO machine to improve your water and grow.

If you are happy with the result 
then everything you said is OK with me.

If you are getting tip burn,
or necrosis on the leaves 
then you will need RO.

I run 500-600 ppm
which I equate 50% of 1000 pr 1200.

If your water is under 200 
then you should not be running much more than 800 max.

take a picture.


----------



## Damios (Dec 14, 2008)

Earl said:


> Some fittings I get at the plumbing supply house.
> 
> You should consider getting a RO machine to improve your water and grow.
> 
> ...


For sure, I just got a 5 stage RO system with an extra 3.5gl rez tank for 130 bucks, pretty good deal from amazon. I also insulated my rez using the white/black sided poly paper, seems like its working well to keep temps down as well as keep all light out. If you read the last post or so in my journal you will see that I just had a bit of a root rot problem from temps getting too high, light getting in the rez, and the ppms going out of wack and raising the PH like crazy (https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/124697-third-grow-skywalker-og-powerskunk-7.html#post1764720). I added some Bacillus Sabtillus, its a pathogen that eats root rotting bacteria, pretty cool since it was a free sample from the hydro store. Then I got my extra 30 gallon rez filled up in the closet where its way cooler as my extra water. I plan on hooking up the RO system to the 30 gallon rez with a float valve I got from AM hydro like you have said. 

Right now the sprayers are in pvc pipes that are inside the tubes, but after seeing your design and how easy it is to take the hoses and sprayers out to clean I'm changing everything to external sprayers. The plumbing for this shit is SO expensive but the things that you have found from wholesale industrial supply and emerald electronic are definitely the cheapest, and the best items to use anyways so thats good. 

I will get some pictures up tonight when I do another rez change. 2 or 3 of the plants are sick as hell from the rot but all of them are turning around. Hopefully my yield won't be cut down too much, this is only the second week of flowering but I'm not too sure what to expect. 

Thanks for the input Earl, ttyl.


----------



## Earl (Dec 14, 2008)

I had to fire up the $35 hillbilly chiller today.










$15 dollar flexible ducting, and $20 window fan.


----------



## Damios (Dec 14, 2008)

So after seeing how well AN nutes work for you as well as watching the youtube video of the contest I was thinking of switching over to them. Could you give me a quick list of everything you use, and also why is it that on the AN nute calculator on the website the vegetative cycle can't be set any shorter than 8 weeks? I mean like how do you work out your nutes if you only want to veg for 3 weeks, do you just jump from week 3 to bloom? that seems like a really big jump or change in nute values, what do you think? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Earl (Dec 14, 2008)

If you are growing aero,
then these are the AN nutes you can use.

I use the same formula for DWC also.

SensiGrow A&B
F1(fulvic acid)
H1(humic)
Sensizym
Barricade

I don't follow the nute calculator.

I select the veg cycle and put in my rez volume, 
then calculate either 400ppm 500ppm or600ppm.

I start at 400 and advance to 600 and stay there
until I am ready to start the bloom cycle.

I do the same for the bloom cycle
starting on the day I flip the lights.

The additives can be run at 100% load if you want,
although I cut them to 50%-70%

If you are running several mag drives pumps 
in your system like I do,
you may need to add some CalMag+
if you notice Iron deficiency.

The mag drive pumps 
can take enough iron out of solution 
to affect the balance.

So sometimes mid week 
I might add 1 ml of CM+/gl,
just to bring the iron level back.

Iron deficiency is most notable during veg,
as the plant has not built up a store of iron.

You can foliar feed seewead extract 
to supplement for the iron deficiency,
instead of CM+


----------



## Earl (Dec 14, 2008)

Add the Grow A&B, the F1 and H1 and the Sensizyme.

Then measure the pH and if it is below 5.6,
use and eye dropper to add barricade to bring the pH to 5.6

Do not add the barricade until you need to pH up.
(this only applies to RO)


----------



## Damios (Dec 15, 2008)

Awesome sounds great,thanks for the info. 

Also, you know the male tees you use for your plumbing from WIS, well are they supposed to be 1/4 1/4 to 1/8? cause that is what you linked, is it supposed to be 1/4 all, or is the 1/4 1/4 to 1/8 the right one?


----------



## Earl (Dec 15, 2008)

http://secure2.data-comm.com/servlet/RBIS/-strse-3182/Male-Branch-Tee-1-fdsh-4/Detail

it is 1/4 inch Pipe x 1/8 inch Tube

One package is for ten Tees $4.50 each $45 for ten


----------



## Damios (Dec 15, 2008)

Earl said:


> http://secure2.data-comm.com/servlet/RBIS/-strse-3182/Male-Branch-Tee-1-fdsh-4/Detail
> 
> it is 1/4 inch Pipe x 1/8 inch Tube
> 
> One package is for ten Tees $4.50 each $45 for ten


Oh ok was just making sure I thought you used a tee with 1/4 all the way around. Thanks again, you really do have growing down to an art, sorry if I have been annoying you with my endless questions lol.


----------



## Damios (Dec 15, 2008)

Earl said:


> If you are growing aero,
> then these are the AN nutes you can use.
> 
> I use the same formula for DWC also.
> ...


So for bloom you run the sensi bloom A+B, or just use the sensi grow all the way through? Also I was reading on another page that you were using the connoiseur bloom nutes, do you still do that? (they are pretty pricey) I'm really anxious to use AN nutes and just want to make sure I am going to be using them correctly, there is just sooo many products from them. For instance do you use any of the things they suggest for rooting clones/seedlings like tarantula, piranha, voodoojuice, or jumpstart or do you use straight RO water? One more thing do you use any bloom enhancers, you have a few posts where your ppms were around 1100, do you not run that high anymore?


----------



## Earl (Dec 16, 2008)

I change to bloom nutes shortly after I flip the lights.

We were just talking about veg nutes.

For bloom nutes you can choose.

I have used Connoisseur and like it.
I am using it now in the Space shuttle.

I have SensiBloom also 
and will use it in the DWC and Shoebox aero.

The 1100 ppm on my meter 
was when I was using Dutch Master Nutes 
and I was running them @ 70 % during peak flower,
1600 being 100% load.

With Connoisseur,
I use 650 as a max.

With the SensiBloom,
I will use bloom enhancers.
With Connoisseur I will not.

I do not recommend spending money on Piranha, 
Tarantula, or Voodoo juice.

They are all very expensive 
and if you keep your rez cool,
totally unnecessary.

Here is your "hydro store" shopping list 
for Aero or DWC:

1 liter each SensiGrow A&B($40)

[1 liter each Connoisseur A&B($90) 
or 1 liter each SensiBloom A&B($45)]

1 liter of Barricade($1

1gl of Sensizym($90)

1gl of Grandma Engy's F1 ($90)

1 liter of pH down($15)

General Hydroponics pH up powder ($15)

If you are running more than one mag drive pump,
you may need some Botanicare CalMag plus,
to replace Iron than is lost between nute changes.
You will not need much. 1 liter will do.
.


----------



## DIRTBAG (Dec 16, 2008)

Looking so good...! Have missed the shuttle...

Love the hillbilly res' chiller will be passing that on
if its ok with you, that is tricky..!


Really liked the buckets aswell, a smoke report cumming in that
journal i hope, or have i missed it...?

Db.~tlb!


----------



## Damios (Dec 16, 2008)

Earl said:


> I change to bloom nutes shortly after I flip the lights.
> 
> We were just talking about veg nutes.
> 
> ...


Awesome man, thanks so much for going as in depth as you do to explain things for me, I really do appreciate it. Looks like I have a big trip to the hydro store heh, luckily I still have cal mag lying around, bought a while ago just in case for deficiences. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## Damios (Dec 16, 2008)

K well after using all the info you have been giving me and the info I got off my last grow, I have concluded there are is one thing that is the PRIME concern with using an aeroponic/NFT system, apart from normal growing conditions (temperature, humidity, lighting, and nutes). 

Choosing the number of plants for your system.

This should directly relate to how big your resevoir is. I recently put 20 plants in my NFT/aero system with two tubes, 10 plants per tube, and a 20 gallon rez. This makes it so there was only about 1 gallon of nutrient water per plant, seeing how with aeroponics you have to maintain a low ppm budget the water can only hold so much nutrients. With a system where the plants only have one gallon each to ratio of the rez, they will run out of nutrients VERY fast (way before you will probably do a rez change). When plants use nutrients out of the water they will raise the PH, depending on how many plants are in the system compared to the size of the rez will determine how much your PH will rise in 24 hours, as well as how fast it will rise. When I had a ratio of only 1 gallon of nutrient water per plant, the PH would rise from 5.6 to 7.2 in a matter of 10-12 hours, in 24 hours the water will be around 8.5PH. At this point, after the PH has been sitting over 6.5 for a few hours or more, your plants growth will slow down extremely due to the fact that as PH rises anywhere above 6.1 certain nutrients stop becoming avaliable to the plants. You basically want to make sure the number of plants you have for your system will not raise your PH to anything more than 6.5 in a matter of 24 hours. Even with this you will still have to check the PH almost everyday to make sure it never goes over 6.5 so depending on how often you want to check your system's PH will determine how many plants you should consider growing compared to your rez size. Also part of controlling an aeroponic system properly has to do with allowing the PH to fluctuate between 5.6 to 6.1 PH over a 24 to 72 hour period because different nutrients are avaliable at different PH levels in an aeroponic system. So if your PH rises to around 6.1 PH in 24 hours, you should check your PH every 24 hours to lower the it back to 5.6, that way the PH will fluctuate between 5.6 (what you set it at) and 6.1 PH (what it rises to), if it rises that much in 12 hours then you should check it every 12 to make sure that the PH only fluctuates between 5.6 and 6.1 and no higher or lower. Anyways, to make things easier for yourself you should probably go with at LEAST a 3 gallon per plant ratio so that they have plenty of nutrients between each rez change and so that the PH will not fluctuate like crazy. I believe you have 30 gallons Earl for 4 plants, thats almost 7.5 gallons per plant!! With this ratio I doubt he ever sees any defficiences that I definitely had when trying to use a 1 gallon per plant ratio. 

Thanks again Earl on enlightening us all with your design. The insulation is just ingenious and probably mitigates heat so well that it is as if your plants are in the ground.

Keep on keeping on.


----------



## Damios (Dec 17, 2008)

http://nutramist.com/nutramistgardens.html

http://www.futuregarden.com/hydroponics/systems_nutramist.html

Hey Earl, what do you think about using this in conjunction with your system, or a NFT like it. You could use it to feed the roots when the sprayers are off because it feeds such small microns of water that the roots can still breath while absorbing it. Was thinking of getting one, you can use it as a humidifier, a foliar sprayer, and as a root fogger, also the cool thing is that it attatches to your rez so you don't need to fill it up seperately (fills using gravity, not a pump). What do you think?

Was also thinking of using it for my veg system and instead of using sprayers at all I was thinking of just using this instead until the roots start drinking a sufficient amount of water and I actually NEED to turn the sprayers on. But yeah it seems interesting.


----------



## Earl (Dec 17, 2008)

I went down the fogger road.
The original design of the space shuttle had fog.
Fog sucks for many reasons.
Here is the low down.

Nutramist and why not to buy one.

.


----------



## Damios (Dec 18, 2008)

Earl said:


> I went down the fogger road.
> The original design of the space shuttle had fog.
> Fog sucks for many reasons.
> Here is the low down.
> ...


THIS IS WHY I ASK YOU ALL THAT I DO....lol because you know everything. Thanks for the info, I figure the only legit system for fogging is the atomix then, but even then who knows it might be a piece of crap too hah. 


So as far as insulation goes, I was thinking of building a 1/2 plywood box around my tubes, about 3 inches of space on all sides but the top (so the plants can stick out) , and then fill it in with that foam insulation they use in houses now. It expands to any shape, that way I could have the tubes insulated like crazy. After that I was going to wrap the whole box in black/white poly paper. All of this together should mitigate heat pretty well, does it sound good?, or do you think I should stick to regular pink insulation, seems to work well for you.


----------



## Earl (Dec 18, 2008)

StinkyWidowCindy






ChemoCindy


----------



## DIRTBAG (Dec 19, 2008)

Earl, your grows are always gravy...!
I still have nightmare's of that hugh gal', from last year
when we first met...!

The space shuttle is always eye candy... As are all your op's...!


Db.~tlb!


----------



## Earl (Dec 19, 2008)

Do you have a grow journal that I'm missing ?


----------



## DIRTBAG (Dec 19, 2008)

Not yet, i am making the pages up on the desktop then will release
when i got it worked a bit better... The script part...

Plants just a growing away here..!

Db.


----------



## Earl (Dec 19, 2008)

nobody cares about your script
lets see the pictures.


----------



## DIRTBAG (Dec 19, 2008)

Earl said:


> nobody cares about your script
> lets see the pictures.


OK, SEEING DB' IS A PORN WHORE, YOUR WORDS RING TRUE..!

ENJOY, COMMENTS ALLWAYS WELCOME... ESP' THE DIRTY ONES...!


DB.~TLB!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/143031-pornfolio.html


----------



## Earl (Dec 25, 2008)

Another flush day.
AN connoisseur at 500ppm 5.6


----------



## caddyluck (Dec 26, 2008)

looking great Earl, as always.....


----------



## Earl (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## chucktownskunk (Dec 29, 2008)

what happend


----------



## potpimp (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh fuck!!! I know exactly what happened. The pump failed. Ask me how I know.


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 29, 2008)

I think he said he had dual pumps. 

Do you have dual pumps now PF?


----------



## Earl (Dec 29, 2008)

Earl said:


>


Shocking !

I drained the nutes and left it to see how long it would take to die.
3 days.
.


----------



## Damios (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey earl where did you happen to get those black things that you use to connect your reservoirs, they screw into thesideof the rezand then connect to the pipe that connects the two reservoirs. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Bleedmaize (Dec 29, 2008)

Earl thought i would drop a pic by ya and show what i came up with ....i read and watched a lot of your stuff when i chose how i was gonna grow...thanks for taking your time to advance peoples knowledge of aeroponics and sharing your endevours with us.

I have been having some problems with ph lockout(when these pics where taken) but it seems to be all squared away and the plants look really good now.Bought a nice milwaukee ph meter and a good tds meter...







little black tub is the res holds 11g...the root res is a tough box from HD..these things work great ...they dont leak at all..18$ tho..i had a hell of a time with that!!!

650gph pump ..little green sprayers ..and bulk heads from tractor supply...








the spraybar is easly detachable as no pvc glue is required on internal parts..easy cleaning , easy switching..ect

The roots are actually blind your eyes white but due some brown additives and hps they look a little pastey...

roots never touch the res...never...i lay a couples layer of plastic screen downon the bottom so they cant get to the drain..

growth is nuts..when you dont have problem with ph like i did......


...well there you go Earl...

L8r




.


----------



## Earl (Dec 29, 2008)

Bleedmaize said:


> ...well there you go Earl...
> 
> L8r


Thanks for the picture.

Start a grow journal 
and send me a link 
so I can watch your success.

.


----------



## Earl (Dec 30, 2008)

Damios said:


> Hey earl where did you happen to get those black things that you use to connect your reservoirs, they screw into thesideof the rezand then connect to the pipe that connects the two reservoirs. Thanks for the help.


It is called a bulkhead fitting.
I use 3/4" and 1/2" inch bulkhead fittings.

They are pretty expensive.

The 1/2" are cheaper, but still...$$$





You can google bulkhead fittings 
and find them online 
cheaper than at the plumbing supply house.


----------



## Damios (Dec 30, 2008)

Earl said:


> It is called a bulkhead fitting.
> I use 3/4" and 1/2" inch bulkhead fittings.
> 
> They are pretty expensive.
> ...


Cool man, thanks for the info, I guess I will just grab some offline then.


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 30, 2008)

3/4 inch Wormsway $2.40
1 inch Wormsway $2.75

Thread for fittings, cheap from what I have found.

Peace


----------



## DIRTBAG (Dec 30, 2008)

Man earl, i lurked over and seen the girl all layed over and dead..>!

The heart cant take shocks like that brother...! Geeees'


rip'..."db sniffles and starts playing taps"............................................................



Db.~tlb!


----------



## Das Jackal (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Earl I just built a system similar to your space shuttle and was wondering, how long do you leave your water jets on for? I read somewhere that people go with about 1 min on 5min off. If you wouldn't mind clarifying this a lil for me. thanks


----------



## RonPwilkins (Dec 30, 2008)

Beautiful aero set up. love the roots as well as your multiple colas. wish my set up was as space aged as yours. check it out

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/146223-dwc-best-part-waking-up.html


----------



## Earl (Dec 30, 2008)

Das Jackal said:


> Hey Earl I just built a system similar to your space shuttle and was wondering, how long do you leave your water jets on for? I read somewhere that people go with about 1 min on 5min off. If you wouldn't mind clarifying this a lil for me. thanks


Right now I am running 30 minutes on, and 30 off.

I have tried all different timing 
and I can't see that there is much difference.

I have left the spray off for three hours with no adverse affect,
but I wouldn't want to go much longer,
depending on the VPD


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Earl,

When you mix your nuts do you add it to just one side or what?
I am building one for a friend and he came up with this question last night.

The tank float that auto-fills your res is this one that works under pressure or just flow.
They have both and I'm not sure which to use. Figured I'd just ask.

Peace


----------



## Earl (Dec 31, 2008)

I split the nutes up for each tank.

I only pH adjust one side,
as it equalizes pretty quick.

I think almost any float valve that you can connect up will work.

Send me a link to your grow,
I would love to see pictures of your Aerospace machine.
.


----------



## SlowToker (Dec 31, 2008)

LOL, man I'm still buying parts. After i saw your setup me and my friend said "That's it" this address all the issues we had. Water temp, flow, drainage. We where getting there but you put it all together. Any possible way you have a parts list for your design? Would help a lot. 

Peace



Earl said:


> I split the nutes up for each tank.
> 
> I only pH adjust one side,
> as it equalizes pretty quick.
> ...


----------



## Damios (Dec 31, 2008)

Have you looked at this stuff, its called Radiant Barrier insulation. It basically reflects all heat energy instead of absorbing it like all other materials. It mitigates heat better than anything when compared to other insulation types, but if you used them in conjuction with each other it would be best.

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&productId=100068635&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&ci_sku=100068635&ci_src=14110944&cm_mmc=1hd.com2froogle-_-product_feed-_-D22X-_-100068635


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 1, 2009)

*Been a long time my friend hope you have been well?I have crossed a AK47 xBlueberry and its growing great but seems to be more of the AK dominent as it doesnt smell at all like the BB but the budsites seem to be more like the BB instead of the AK is this normal?As this is my first time too pollenate a plant.I was wanting the smell of the BB and not as strong as the ak its been flowering 20 days now,should it bye now be showing the final traits that it will have now?I only did 1 branch and tied it down away from the others and it was a very bottom branch and only got 15 seeds but all had not fully developed but i did get 3 to grow have 2 seedlings from it growing now plus the 20 day flower.Any help would be great.*


----------



## Earl (Jan 2, 2009)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *Been a long time my friend hope you have been well?Any help would be great.*


I checked out your grow 
and you don't need any help from me.

I hope you find a good strain from your cross.


Well its Friday again,
time to attend to the weekly flush and nute change.

Here are this weeks pics.





I lost the 600 watt digital,
it smoked the ballast.

I am running AN connoisseur @ 700ppm at 5.6
Sensizyme,F1, Barricade,Sweetberry(40ppm)
My RO is 40ppm

These rez shots are without using the flash.











The shoebox is getting overgrown,
even though it is just the one plant.






Some puberty porn.






And a parting shot of the back rez.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 2, 2009)

*Earl i want to build a shuttle are something like it.I want to just grow a 2 are 3 big plants and stop during the summer cause down here way to hot and i own a A/C Company and am too busy.Is there any way you could help me out?Im gonna finish your hole shuttle grow and ask some ?? if you dont mind helping a old guy out id be greatful.SOMEBEECH *


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 2, 2009)

Garden Knowm said:


> OH earl, I love your roots!!!!
> 
> 
> SWEET PHOTOS BRO!!


 lol what size res and pump if i did the fence post for 8 plants? Woud a 40 gal, be good?


----------



## Earl (Jan 3, 2009)

5 gls per plant is a good number for a rez volume.

Of course you'll need a 50 gl container to hold 40.

I use a Danner mag drive pump for or all my systems.

You can find then online for around $100

Look on ebay for used ones.

They are very simple 
and the impellor can be replaced for $15
and it is the only moving part.

I like the 950 gph and the 1250 gph danners.

I got the 1250 danner on ebay for $50 delivered.

Along with "flow rate," a pump's "head pressure" 
(or more accurately "pressure-head," "shut-off head," or "shut-off pressure") 
is a term often used in pump literature to describe how powerful a pump is. 

"Flow rate" is simply the volume of water a pump can move 
during a given amount of time. 

Pump flow rates are usually expressed in gallons per hour 
or gallons per minute. 

"Head pressure" on the other hand is more complicated. 

"Head" may be simply defined as any resistance to the flow of a pump. 

When pump manufacturers list the head pressure, 
they are referring to the vertical discharge pressure head. 

Described in very simple terms, a pump's vertical discharge "pressure-head" 
is the vertical lift in height (usually measured in feet of water) 
at which a pump can no longer exert enough pressure to move water. 

At this point, the pump may be said to have reached its "shut-off" head pressure. 

When you look at a flow curve chart for a pump, 
the "shut-off head" is the point on the graph 
where the curved line becomes horizontal 
as the flow rate at that point is zero. 

The higher a pump's head pressure, 
the more powerful the pump. 

To use flow rate and head pressure to help you select a water pump, 
you need to know how much water you need to move through your system. 
( the volume of your spray jets and filters combined) 

And how much resistance (head) the pump will encounter 
as it moves water from point A to point B. 

For any pipe system, 
in addition to the friction losses, 
there are additional losses called minor losses. 
(although in our case these losses may far exceed the friction loss). 

*These losses arise due to the pipe entrance and exit, 
sudden expansion or contraction, 
bends, elbows, and other fittings, filters, or valves, etc.

What this means is that the amount of friction created by the fittings 
is the same as that of the specified length of straight pipe. * 

We can add this length of straight pipe to the total pipe length in the system 
and compute the friction loss.

Here are links to the formulas 
and ways to calculate the exact pump you will need.

Or you can just get a big pump and be sure.

Engineering data 

Pump Head Loss Calculator 

.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 3, 2009)

*TY Earl i own a HVAC bus and have i a little experience with boilers and chillers and have my HVAC license,so i think i can do it.Thank you for your Time!*


----------



## Earl (Jan 3, 2009)

I knew you could do it.
.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jan 3, 2009)

Earl said:


> I knew you could do it.
> .


Nice simple explanation Earl. Also pumps are commonly rated for rates relative to the head (height) pumped. The rate dimishes as the head (height) increases. As you have so eloquently explained, pressure head plays an important part in pump rates and the size of pump you need to adequately supply fluid to your system. One of the calculations which should be done is the maximum flow for the system to properly supply fluid with adequate pressure. Too much pressure and you create back pressure on the pump which will wear out the pump before its rated life time. Nice of you to supply us with the equations. Thx Earl as always


----------



## Earl (Jan 4, 2009)

I am always happy to share with my Fellow Farmers,
the more we know, the better we grow.

.


----------



## Earl (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## caddyluck (Jan 8, 2009)

looking great as usual, how many total watts ya got there Earl?


----------



## Earl (Jan 8, 2009)

2 fours and 1 six=1400


----------



## Earl (Jan 9, 2009)

Ok another week and another flush.






Here is a look at the meters after I add Connoisseur and zyme and F1






and after I add 2 ml of Barricade to the 20gl of soluiton.






The pH will fall and I will use Gh ph up to adjust it back between 5.5 and 5.8


Dead males.





under the dead males.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 10, 2009)

this system is intense earl!! i love how you plumbed it all now just get those lights some reflectors to concentrate more lumens on the plants
im sure your working on it i just had to tell you it all looks so good it makes me want to go hydro!!! soon i will setup som hydro system i just cant decide what to build!





Earl said:


>


----------



## havefungodumb (Jan 10, 2009)

do you think its cheaper to use bins fert wize?

i still need that damn all i got is this old shit, i think some of its general hydroponic soil and hydro fert because i seen the name before i think not sure.

20 ml of gro to i think thats hydro fert isnt it?


----------



## Earl (Jan 11, 2009)

havefungodumb said:


> do you think its cheaper to use bins fert wize?
> 
> i still need that damn all i got is this old shit, i think some of its general hydroponic soil and hydro fert because i seen the name before i think not sure.
> 
> ...


I need what ever your smoking.


----------



## havefungodumb (Jan 11, 2009)

wrong thread lol.


----------



## Earl (Jan 16, 2009)

Today is another flush/nute change.
Start of week 5






shoebox


----------



## caddyluck (Jan 16, 2009)

everything looks great man, helluva grow


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 16, 2009)

have you ever done a scrog out of that


----------



## Earl (Jan 16, 2009)

I train, 
but I don't use a screen.
.


----------



## Earl (Jan 17, 2009)

I made a stand for the shoebox.





Flushed today
nuted to 500ppm with AN sensibloom
and sensizyme and F1
.


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jan 18, 2009)

So nice.... Just love the root shots!!!

Girls are looking very phat and sassy...

Bring on da' porn...!!!


Db.~tlb!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 18, 2009)

Earl said:


> I made a stand for the shoebox.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much does your bill jump when you run all the hps???


----------



## Earl (Jan 18, 2009)

!400 watts times 12 hours per day.

$5 per day ?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 18, 2009)

so an extra 150$ a month .... that stinkd but its worth it!! i run 368watts cfl and my bll didnt change(i also changed the whole house to cfl,saves alot) so i guess 1-2 400s wouldt hurt too much for me??





Earl said:


> !400 watts times 12 hours per day.
> 
> $5 per day ?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 18, 2009)

i mean 3-400s right??


its 3x 400-x12 isnt it??




Earl said:


> !400 watts times 12 hours per day.
> 
> $5 per day ?


----------



## Earl (Jan 18, 2009)

I am running two 400w and one 600w=1400

I would like about three more 400w
but I'm gonna try some T5s next.


----------



## Earl (Jan 23, 2009)

Flushing Friday.

still at 650ppm and 5.6


----------



## Earl (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## caddyluck (Jan 23, 2009)

lookin real nice Earl, how many days into 12/12?


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 23, 2009)

how much do you yield every time you do do this earl?


----------



## Earl (Jan 23, 2009)

It's never enough.





Chemocindy leaf from the shoebox.


----------



## Damios (Jan 23, 2009)

Earl said:


> It's never enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dats a BIG leaf.


----------



## yelodrvr (Jan 23, 2009)

love your stuff man. you inspired me to build my system. its a little ghetto compared to yours but it works. i dont have a chiller. Yet. had to stop all production due to personal problems. (wife) 
things are back running now. had to start all over so nothing to show yet. but your grow inspired the pic below. i keep the res behind the wall. there is a window where winter air keeps res temps and room inline. have to invest in a AC unit or chiller for the summer. any pointers would be appreciated. 

how much was your chiller?

this pic is of 2 plants just before the massacre, should have uprooted the old lady and not the plants. its bag seed. no more bagseed though. nirvana mix pack propagating now.


----------



## Earl (Jan 24, 2009)

I got my chiller on ebay for about $400
but I haven't seen a deal like that lately.

I am going to use a window airconditioner this summer
and leave the chiller in the basement
with the other system.

If you build a home made chiller
you need to keep the nutrient solution 
from coming into contact with any copper.

I am gonna use my Hillbilly chiller design,
just blowing cold air into my Space Shuttle rez and tubes.
I will replace the window fan with an A/C unit in the summer.










I like your torpedo design.


----------



## onlypurpz (Jan 24, 2009)

looking good bro. keep it up, looking forward to seeing the end result.

PS
I trimmed off a decent size leaf myself a few days ago haha.

 Purpz


----------



## Earl (Jan 24, 2009)

marijuana..!

.


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jan 26, 2009)

Some nice shots of the shuttle...!
Love that huge ass leaf,

deff' keep that porn cumming...!!!

Db.~tlb!


----------



## Earl (Jan 26, 2009)

Root Beer and Weed, Oh yea.


----------



## CaliGurl (Jan 26, 2009)

Earl said:


> Root Beer and Weed, Oh yea.


*Party at Earl's!!!! lol looks really nice *


----------



## Damios (Jan 27, 2009)

So I finally got everything together Earl. I'm still using the nutrients I have left over then I think I'm going to try out advanced. Anyways, your setup influenced me and how I built mine a lot. 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/152596-aeroponic-nft-skywalker-grow.html


----------



## Earl (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm not sold on the AN nutes 
and that is why we are doing the nutrient challenge.

So don't buy them because of me.

I might be using the cheap stuff next time.

I wont buy a lot of nutes from any brand 
until we know more.

I am probly quitting Connoisseur after this grow.

My test with the shoebox and the shuttle 
are indicating 
at the moment 
that there is not enough difference for the $$$

Here is a list of the products I will keep using.

Dutch Master Reverse, Penetrator,and Liquid Light.
( I need to do a test,
but it seems the LL is working as advertised,
and that is my purely objective,
and not subjective observance,
since I have not done a comparison test)

I will probly continue with AN Sensizyme.
(I think the per dose cost is cheaper than hygrozyme.
and I have a 1/2 gl leftover)

I am using Fossil Fuel Humic acid,
since it was cheaper than AN's Grandma Engy's H1

I have a gallon of F1
and I haven't seen anything cheaper
so I will keep using that 
unless I do find a cheaper alternative,
but you need to compare cost per dose
and not cost per gallon.

I tried Silica Blast and it is not as cost effective 
to use for pH up 
as AN Barricade.

It takes a lot more silica blast 
to change the pH.

So I will continue to use Barricade.

I have a 1 gl tub of General Hydro pH UP 
which will last me a life time.

I have a gallon of AN pH down 
and that will last for years.

Thats all the additives that I plan to use from now on.

Now I need to find some base nutes.

AN SensiGrow and SensiBloom are working OK
but there might be something better 
and I haven't tried enough other brands
to be a fair judge.

So after the nutrient challenge 
I may be switching to our consensus winner
of who knows what.

20 growers and all are using different additives, 
and several different, 
but overlapping base nutes.

I don't want to lead anyone down a path 
that I might not continue to follow.

We are gonna know more in another 6 months.

Look at the old farmers 
and see what they are using.

arcinNsparkin is using Pure Blend Pro

I know nothing about it,
but his plants are pretty.

My Buddy Vic is using some Martha Stewart stuff
or somethin like that. ? ? ?
I never heard of it.
But he likes it
and I like his weed.


Damn there are so many ways to grow hydro.
I don't think I have it all down yet,
but I'm getting closer.....
at least we're not using dirt, microbe shit, and juice,
take that DB...


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 27, 2009)

earl your a good typer do you proof read when done or as you go along?? sorry off opic just wondering ?/ you always have great informative answers/comments do you type for a living??


----------



## Shrike (Jan 30, 2009)

Subscribed


----------



## Earl (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 30, 2009)

hmmmmmmm they look purdy earl!!!!


----------



## CaliGurl (Jan 30, 2009)

*looking nice earl.. how far along in flowerin are you again?*


----------



## Earl (Jan 31, 2009)

According to my calendar
we are in week 5


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Jan 31, 2009)

earl from time to time i just drop in to take a look and usually dont leave a comment, but they turned into green monsters!...i know u had the chiller running on this setup, how is the fan blower into rez working? i assume its all good


----------



## onlypurpz (Feb 1, 2009)

mmmm...

... so u said u were going to send me some of that right???

keep it up man, looking forward to seeing some more updates!

 Purpz


----------



## Earl (Feb 1, 2009)

morrisgreenberg said:


> earl from time to time i just drop in to take a look and usually dont leave a comment, but they turned into green monsters!...i know u had the chiller running on this setup, how is the fan blower into rez working? i assume its all good


I had the chiller on this set-up during the smmer.

I like the hillbilly chiller when the weather is cool enough to use it.
I only need to run the fan when the outside air temp is above 40ºf,
then the room will heat up to the mid 60ºs.

If I use this window chiller in the summer,
I will replace the fan with a window A/C unit
and blow cold air into the rez.



onlypurpz said:


> mmmm...
> 
> ... so u said u were going to send me some of that right???
> 
> ...


It's in the mail...


----------



## CaliGurl (Feb 2, 2009)

*Looking Yummy Earl, Can I visit lol. *


----------



## Earl (Feb 6, 2009)

Sure.


----------



## CaliGurl (Feb 9, 2009)

*Dang Earl looking good... hey wots up with VV, got sum strange mail ..*



Earl said:


> Sure.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Feb 9, 2009)

Earl said:


> I need what ever your smoking.


 I second that!


----------



## chucktownskunk (Feb 9, 2009)

how cold do you like to keep the res at


----------



## Earl (Feb 10, 2009)

chucktownskunk said:


> how cold do you like to keep the res at


My ideal temp is 66º
I can tolerate up to 68º, 
but it makes me very nervous.

Between 50ºf and 66ºf is OK with me.
.


----------



## chucktownskunk (Feb 10, 2009)

thats what i like to keep mine at


----------



## Earl (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, I chopped one of the three girls in the space shuttle.
The yield on this plant is pretty poor.

Made too much leaf 
and the stems are huge.






This strain needs to grow outdoor.


Right now the smell is very thai "shoe polish"


I'll smoke a sample in a couple of weeks.







So there are two plants in the space shuttle,
and one in the shoebox.






After some training to the 600 watt reflector bulb.






the Shoebox


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 13, 2009)

I was reading back where you said the shuttle was in a 3x3 area... Now you have 3x3 in dry goods!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Feb 15, 2009)

Earl, Do you notice any difference between the shoe box and the shuttle as far as growth rate. What happened to the fan leaves on the one plant? They look a little burnt on the outside portions.


----------



## Earl (Feb 15, 2009)

The leaves on the shoebox are different on either side of the plant
depending on whether it was the 600watt reflector bulb 
or the 400 watt standard bulb.

I think there is another factor affecting the leaves,
and that is now that the roots are grown out of the shoebox 
and into the rez,
they get a shock when I add nutes 
or adjust the pH rapidly.

I am not having these problems with the 4 inch aero,
because the roots are stuffed up into the tube,
and have been manually kept out of the rez.

The plant I just harvested in the space shuttle 
had some "rusty" symptoms,
but the other two do not,
and the simptoms were a little different 
than you see on the shoebox.

The two plants under 400 the eye hortilux bulb 
are looking better than the plants under the 600 watt reflector bulb.

I moved the eye to my 4 inch.

I also ran some AN Overdrive 
for a week at 200ppm 
in addition to the A&B 
giving me a TDS of 700ppm
which was a mistake.

50ppm of Overdrive would have worked.

I also did the same thing with DM Potash Plus,
running it alone for 1 week at 220ppm.

Now I just use the P+ to adjust the pH
which comes out to about 40ppm P+
out of a total load of 300ppm.

So most of my problems can be solved 
with better management on my part.

I haven't locked down my nute profile yet,
but I'm getting close,
and I am going to modify
the space shuttle again 
to keep the roots from being shocked
when I make adjustments or add nutes.

I like the shoebox 
if I was only growing one or two plants 
or in a closet .

The shoebox design needs to be modified 
to keep the roots from growing into the lower rez.

I'll get some root shots for you when I harvest the shoe box.
I hope it will only be a couple more weeks.

If you build a shoebox or other type aero system,
take some pictures,
then send me a link to your grow.


----------



## onlypurpz (Feb 15, 2009)

verrrry nice earl.

looking forward to seeing the end numbers.

 Purpz


----------



## Earl (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## CaliGurl (Mar 2, 2009)

*Look nice earl! cant wait to see how it turns out!!*




Earl said:


>


----------



## Earl (Mar 6, 2009)

I chopped the shoebox and one girl from the space shuttle.

The yield is a little better from the plant in the shoebox,
and the other one is not bad yield either.

Here is the shoebox plant drying on a window screen.







Here is the plant still left in the shuttle.
She has donkey dick colas.












Here are some root shots from the shoebox.


----------



## chucktownskunk (Mar 6, 2009)

*that is find crazy earl!*


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 6, 2009)

That is a crazy dvd player sized chunk of roots!! That is an inspiration to all hydro growers with those lil stringy roots!!!!!









earl said:


> i chopped the shoebox and one girl from the space shuttle.
> 
> The yield is a little better from the plant in the shoebox,
> and the other one is not bad yield either.
> ...


----------



## figaz (Mar 15, 2009)

please tell me ya whole nute steup and feeding schelu and how much did you harvest my geuss a pound
let trade


----------



## badbert (Mar 16, 2009)

Damn Earl I don't mind the root porn, but thats gotta qualify for Chubby-porn!

Man If you could get that plant to focus the energy it used to create those roots, on producing buds, you could get pounds!


----------



## Shrike (Apr 14, 2009)

That is the wildest root porn I've ever seen! 

Anything new happening in the world of Earl?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Apr 14, 2009)

everything ok earl all has been quiet in this thread??


----------



## Earl (Apr 14, 2009)

Everything is fine here.
I am curing all that bud,
about forty mason jars.

My next launch will be in Sept,
when summer fun is over.
.


----------



## Morduskull (May 24, 2009)

Hey man a few quick questions on design how dose the water get from the rez without the pump back to the one with it ( i see the small pipe on the bottom of the tubs is that a return line ? )
and also what the fan looking thing in the pumps tub for ??
And with your ro system is that gravity feed into your rez tank via the flaot
Cheers man Wicked setup btw loved the pics


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 7, 2009)

well!

September is over.... whats going on??? hehe


----------



## Earl (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm growing 8 plants in hempy buckets
so I can find a mother.
I planted them on 1 sept 
and looks like there is gonna be a girl or two 
from the 9 that germinated.
So I'm just waiting for them to get big enough 
so I can take enough cuts 
to put four plants in the space shuttle.
Hopefully in another couple of weeks.
they are all Purple cindy.


----------



## Earl (Oct 13, 2009)

STS-5 






The Purple Cindy beans from HGS 
which I received back in Nov 2008






Starting out in the window for about a week.






6 weeks from seed to this hempy bucket mother.






Cuts in the 4 inch tube until they root,
then I will move them into the space shuttle.










74ºf 200ppm sensigrow +20ppm F1 with silica blast to 5.6ph


----------



## Earl (Oct 14, 2009)

I just online ordered some AK48 form Nirvana.
I think I can run them quick 
if their reviews are correct...48-56 days !
.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 14, 2009)

have you followed any grows of that strain here on RIU? If I remember correctly I think I saw a couple go as long as 9 weeks.... but of course, its all about the method to the madness...... I would assume they would finish up nicely in that time frame for you in the shuttle


----------



## Stgeneziz (Oct 14, 2009)

Very nice grow earl, have you ever owned a salt water aquarium or are you just great at hydroponics naturally? A lot of your op is reminiscent of my friends Reef Aquarium setup, (very over the top), good effin job bro. I learned a few things reading through ur threads! Now I need to go put some of it into practice....\\

BTW, I hope you keep updating. subscribed.


----------



## Earl (Oct 15, 2009)

If I get the AK seeds I'll see how fast I can do them.

I have never owned an aquarium,
but the aquarium guys are a great source 
for equipment and knowledge.
.


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 15, 2009)

nice to see you back in action again Earl.....love your grows buddy!


----------



## Earl (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks.
I need something to do when it's too cold outside.


----------



## Earl (Nov 10, 2009)

. 
I got the AK48 seeds from Nirvana 
and planted 6 beans in RO only
on the 26th of Oct






5 sprouted about 5 days later






I started them on AN nutes at 100ppm and 5.6ph 
about 4 days after they sprouted






Today I moved them into the space shuttle 
and raised the nute load to 240ppm SensiGrow 
@5.6 pH and 66ºf


----------



## caddyluck (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi Earl, glad to be here for take-off...


----------



## Stgeneziz (Nov 11, 2009)

Awesome. Can't wait to follow along. I plan on building something like this in the coming months.


----------



## Earl (Nov 22, 2009)

If you build one be sure and send me a link to your journal.


----------



## Earl (Nov 23, 2009)

Another flush day.






I am having some issues 
and I have added some supplements.

I am not having these issues with the hempy buckets 
using just the sensigrow alone,
but something is not right in the shuttle, 
so I am going to try something different.

Here is todays formula
for the 20gl rez
100ml A&B sensigrow = [email protected]
40ml Grandma Engy's F1 = [email protected]
90ml CalMag+ [email protected]
1ml Barricade = 560 @ 5.7


----------



## Stgeneziz (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey earl, looks like i've had the same issue you're having with one of my seedlings. What do you attribute your problem to? I thought it might be a DEF. so I upped the nutes and started cal mag and so far so good, but I have this nagging feeling like i'm missing something.. currently I have GH nutes, but many growers have been going to the sensi grow and bloom. Do you find them to be superior? and do they really maintain ph levels? and aslo, do they require all the additives, or which ones would you recommend? 
Thanx ahead of time and sorry for all the questions, i'm about to order new Nutes and the Sensi grow stuff gets great reviews but it's mighty pricey!!! Thanx again and Great Grow!


----------



## Earl (Nov 23, 2009)

I am pretty happy with the sensi grow and bloom.
I think that I am having some Fe deficiency 
due to the new mag drive impeller I just replaced.
I'm gonna run the cal mag+ and see if that cures my problem.
I am using the exact same formula in my hempy buckets 
and they are not having this problem.
So I am pretty sure it is Fe deficit.


----------



## Stgeneziz (Nov 23, 2009)

Hmm.. I'm a newb so I never thought of iron. You know how everybody only ever talks about the usual, ph, temps, cal def./mag def. etc.. I personally blame all my problems on "underpants knomes"


----------



## badbert (Nov 23, 2009)

Stgeneziz said:


> Hmm.. I'm a newb so I never thought of iron. You know how everybody only ever talks about the usual, ph, temps, cal def./mag def. etc.. I personally blame all my problems on "underpants knomes"



So what you are really saying, is that you have a deficiency in your underwear?! Have you tried Viagra or Extenz?!


----------



## Stgeneziz (Nov 23, 2009)

Both.


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Nov 24, 2009)

Earl said:


> STS-5
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh... Thats cool... Thanks for the shot of the chillers guts man. Been a pleasure reading through your thread 

T.M.H.


----------



## Earl (Nov 25, 2009)

Glad you took a look Mr Hatter.

I'm watching your thread also.

Are you gonna post pictures of your machinery ?

As you may know 
I am not a fan of TAG

I tried it out a couple of years ago 
and decided the was no advantage over LPA,
And.... My TAG plants couldn't get enough water during flower, they wilted to death.
I gave up after a couple of tries, wasted months, and mucho dinero.
Trying to LPA spray the tiny TAG roots just made the fuzz go away,
so, there was no point in growing the fuzzy roots in the first place.

I like the roots I grow with LPA.
They are very strong and will support the needs of a large plant.

As for the chiller ...I love it.

But my $70 hillbilly chiller works really well
and I will switch out the window fan to a window A/C in the summer
which adds just another $100.
Grand total $170

My store bought chiller was $300
but once I got the $35 thermostat 
the HB chiller worked just as well
and now I have two.


----------



## Chumlie (Nov 25, 2009)

Earl, what is the hillbilly chiller? I could use a cheap chiller.


----------



## Insain (Nov 25, 2009)

Looked through every single page! Nice plants, Nice setup, but - what a amateur looking grow room, surely if you did a lab style setup you would have better results. Sure, if it aint broke dont fix it, but dam your thing looks messy


----------



## Earl (Nov 25, 2009)

Thermostat $35 from amazon.com







Window fan and 6" flex duct. $30 homedepot






The thermostat control keeps the air coming into the rez @ 66ºf 
and that keeps the water temp the same as the air temp.

This summer I will replace the window fan with a window A/C 
which will still be run by the thermostat control.


----------



## Earl (Nov 25, 2009)

I am amateur and proud of it.


----------



## Chumlie (Nov 25, 2009)

that actually works?


----------



## Earl (Nov 25, 2009)

Like a million bucks


----------



## Earl (Nov 27, 2009)

Here is the latest.
Flushed out the old nutes 
Filled with 20 gl RO
I add
100ml Sensigrow A
100ml Sensigrow B
40ml F1
60ml CM+
4ml B-52
60ml Sensizyme
2ml Barricade
this gives me TDS of 600
and a pH of 5.8


















This is the probe location of the thermostat


----------



## Stgeneziz (Nov 27, 2009)

That one in the back right is looking very thick and bushy. Everythings looking good. =)


----------



## Earl (Nov 28, 2009)

It's probly a male


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 28, 2009)

yeah don't you hate that?

My most vigorous seedlings...... and my first thought is always "that's probably a male"

Unfortunately I am most usually right :/...... or should I say the notion or saying or phrase or concept is most usually right..... Looking pretty good there  Love to watch that shuttle FLY!!!


----------



## Earl (Nov 29, 2009)

If I don't figure what is going on with the nutes:

"Houston, we may have a problem"

The new growth is looking good
but the older leaves are getting damaged after a few days.

I've sent some pictures to AN
and they asked all the questions I would ask
Water,pH,temp,etc
I am wondering if my nutes are just old.

The nutes are working in the hempy bucket
so I can't figure out why they are not working in the shuttle,
and... It looks like I may be having the same issues in my dwc.
.


----------



## whydoihavetoreg (Dec 5, 2009)

Earl just checkin in man. did houston solve the problem or you gonna have to learn how to survive on the moon?!?


----------



## Earl (Dec 7, 2009)

It looks like the calmag might help.
but it won't solve the new problem,
which it looks like three plants are going to be males.


----------



## Stgeneziz (Dec 7, 2009)

That's a problem for sure!!! and in this case, murder is the answer!


----------



## Earl (Dec 7, 2009)

I may need to pollinate one or two buds on my Purple Cindy.

.


----------



## Stgeneziz (Dec 7, 2009)

*envious* wish I had the room to make seeds, still too small time. I can't risk all the ladies gettin pregnant.


----------



## Earl (Dec 18, 2009)

Flush on friday
100 ml CM+
100 ml part A
100 ml part B
1ml Barricade
1ml pH down


----------



## Enigma (Dec 18, 2009)

It is good to see you still up here Earl!

What is this about pollination.. cross-breeding?

E


----------



## Earl (Dec 18, 2009)

I do some selective pollenating when the opportunities arise.

I have a PC male waiting on some Aurora indica virgins to ripen into puberty.

.


----------



## captain insaneo (Dec 20, 2009)

Here is a silly question I run a 250 watt so I want to make a smaller version, how small diameter pvc you suppose I could go? 4" 3" maybe?


----------



## IrishDoc (Dec 20, 2009)

Earl:
I am going to build something similar and was wondering how you think the sprayers would be if I ran a .5pvc through the center and attached them to it. I definitely don't want issues with clogging and i am not sure if they will be too low and the roots clogging them up. what is your opinion.


----------



## Earl (Dec 20, 2009)

captain insaneo said:


> Here is a silly question I run a 250 watt so I want to make a smaller version, how small diameter pvc you suppose I could go? 4" 3" maybe?


I think 4 inch would be the minimum pipe diameter
with 2 inch net pots.

I have a 4 inch system.

.


----------



## Earl (Dec 20, 2009)

IrishDoc said:


> Earl:
> I am going to build something similar and was wondering how you think the sprayers would be if I ran a .5pvc through the center and attached them to it. I definitely don't want issues with clogging and i am not sure if they will be too low and the roots clogging them up. what is your opinion.


I have seen it done.

I personally like the exterior type spray,
easier to repair while the system is in operation.

.


----------



## Earl (Dec 25, 2009)

Flush on friday
100A
100 B
100 calmg+
1 Baricade






Two remaining girls.






and the sperm donor


----------



## MoN3yb4Gs (Dec 29, 2009)

So.. Do you prefer your the 4" or 6" setups? Can you really grow the plants that much bigger inside a 6" tube? 
Are your grow pots the 3.5" in the 6" setup? What spacing are you using on center of your grow pots for this 6"? Now that you've built and used both sizes do you have any recommendations as far as pot spacing goes? More or less than what you've used? Thanks Earl!
Oh...
I've got some good pics if you'd like to see what I'm currently working on.


----------



## Earl (Dec 29, 2009)

If you have room for a long tube
then the 4 inch is good

If your area is more compact like the shuttle
then the 6 inch tube is better.

How large your plants get 
depends on the strain 
and the veg time.

Spacing between plants 
will depend on the size of your plants,
and if you are running seed or clones.

The netpots on the shuttle are 3.5 inch
I may switch them to 2 inch next time.

In a perfect world
I would be running 4 clones in the shuttle
and let them veg out to about 2 feet tall
then finish around 4'-5' tall 
with about 1lb yield each.
I'm not there yet
but I maybe getting close.
Gotta have the perfect mother first.


----------



## Earl (Jan 1, 2010)

Flush Friday
20gl RO
100ml cm+
100ml A
100ml B
50ML B52
1ML BARRICADE






I need to clean my spray jets.....dribble dribble.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 2, 2010)

Beautiful and impressive as always, Earl. It is good to see you are still wearing that old hat. Man.. I remember when this thread started.. when I was a lurker!

Did I see your reservoir temperature at 64 degrees Fahrenheit?

Was there a special reason you went with the magnetic drive pump?

Keep smoking


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Jan 4, 2010)

there looking good there earl..subed


----------



## Earl (Jan 5, 2010)

Santa came by today.......WOW !

Santa is awesome.











These are the acronyms:

JS - Jacks Suprise from NorCal grower
HJ - Hijack from NorCal grower
JTR - Jack the Ripper from TGA (Subcool)
WCD - Widow Cindy Clone Pheno D (I think this was Stinky Widow Cindy)
WC Red - Widow Cindy Red Pistil pheno
WC White -Widow Cindy white pistil pheno
CC -Chemo Cindy

I have five roaches in my ashtray.
Purple cindy
Widowcindy D clone
Chemocindy
Widowcindy White
Jack the ripper.

When I go back and hit those roaches
the wcD has immediate eyebrow raising taste on the inhale.
Great I must say.

I can barely see to test 
so more evaluations will be forthcoming.
I just had to write something down before I forget.

Some bad news.

When santa left the package on my porch
it was 17º outside
and everything froze.

Freezing has affected the bouquet of the buds and darkened them a lot.

So my taste test will not be comparable to fresh buds 
and I apologize for letting them sit on the porch for who knows how long.
My loss.

Still the buzz is marvelous 
and hard to judge after a couple of hits.

I had my neighbors over and shared a couple of hits with them.
They loved the taste of the JTR (thats all they got)
and could barely walk back home.


----------



## Earl (Jan 5, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Did I see your reservoir temperature at 64 degrees Fahrenheit?
> 
> Was there a special reason you went with the magnetic drive pump?


I have the controller set to 64º 
and that is pretty much where it stays.
I'm really happy with that $35 investment.

I like mag drive pumps
They are simple and easy to repair.
Quiet and capable of continuous duty or short cycle.
Sometimes you can get lucky and find a used one on ebay.
I have two 950s and one 1200
They are all "quick plumbed" to be interchangeable,
and one of them is a spare.
I have just replaced the drive shaft on the 1200, $27, good as new.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 5, 2010)

Earl said:


> I have the controller set to 64º
> and that is pretty much where it stays.
> I'm really happy with that $35 investment.
> 
> ...


That chiller was $35? No way.

So much to learn.. soil seems so simple after glancing here.


----------



## Earl (Jan 5, 2010)

Enigma said:


> That chiller was $35?


Not the chiller, just the controller.
The chiller is just a window fan ($20)
and some 6" aluminum flex duct ($15)
and the digital thermostat control ($35)
total about $70
.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 9, 2010)

Any more detailed pics of this contraption?

I've had a little fun with a mini-fridge.. but I'm open to other ideas.


----------



## Earl (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Earl (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 9, 2010)

No, MORE detailed than that, Earl! LOL.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 9, 2010)

looks like my old house from like 3 yrs ago.... lol


----------



## Enigma (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow.

So all you are doing is drawing air through your reservoir and out of the room?

That is it?

And you are getting 64 deg F?

I HAVE to try this.


----------



## Earl (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Enigma (Jan 10, 2010)

How often do you have to add to the reservoir to maintain your level?


----------



## Earl (Jan 10, 2010)

The rez is continuously filled by a float valve supplied from an "RO only" Rez.

This is my RO rez







This is the float valve in the nutrient rez


----------



## astriz (Feb 14, 2010)

Earl, Great thread. It took me a few days to get threw it all.

Could you go into a little more detail on the mechanics behind your float valve? 

I understand your using gravity to deliver the RO water to you nute rez but how exactly is the float valve connected the tube coming from your RO rez and what closes the line to shut off the water?


----------



## Earl (Feb 15, 2010)

From the ro tub, 
I use bulkhead fittings
and that is how is hook up the plumbing.






I have a valve that I use inline with the hose 
so I can shut-of the flow 
while I'm doing the weekly flush.













This is my other RO rez


----------



## astriz (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow, first of all, genius, second of all, thank you for taking the time to take pictures. Very helpful.

This sparks a few more questions though...

1) Does the float valve connect directly to the other side of the bulkhead in your nute res?
2) why do you have two lines coming from RO rez

Also, as a side question. When you do a nute change, do you whipe down your rez walls with a spunge? or do you just simply drain the water and refil with fresh nutes. The reason I am asking is because I am currently in the process of designing a type of low pressure aero/dwc system. Basically two tubs, one on top of the other, external pump to keep temps down and rigging an auto top off system such as yours. 

So a problem I can see steming from that is not being able to access that bottom rez for whatever reason, the pump will be external so I will not have to worry about that, but for flushing/cleaning purposes... how important is it to have access to that bottom nute rez. Also I can see trying to fill it back up with fresh nutes a slight issue.

Thanks again for all your knowledge.


----------



## astriz (Feb 17, 2010)

Earl, I posted my design on this thread https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/303894-aero-dwc-design-w-pics.html

Please check it out and comment!


----------



## Copycat (Apr 25, 2010)

Very nice systems you have set up. Looks almost entirely automated except for adding the nutrients manually. I'm going to try your set up when I get the money to buy pumps, lights, timers and meters. Have you ever tried to set up the nutrient supplies in smaller resses with smaller pumps and timers to supply the other resses so you dont have to do it by hand?


----------



## sHmames (Dec 15, 2010)

Did you figure out what was up with the skinny leaved indica? I have a plant that looks very similar but is a sativa. I know sativa leaves are going to be skinnier, but mine are curling in a but like yours... didn't mean to post this on the wrong thread ..


----------



## Bron Anon (Apr 25, 2011)

So what's up with this Earl? Still running it?


----------



## MediMary (Apr 25, 2011)

wow, i totally forgot about this thread, havn't seen earl around these parts in a long ass time.. miss reading his stuff.


----------



## vespa8910 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey Earl,

Great thread. I had a question about your system. Pardon if this has been answered.

Are you cycling the liquid on and off? I have heard that 1 min. on / 4 min. off is good for low pressure aeroponics.

Great work.


----------



## Phlange (Aug 7, 2011)

it's official. I am definitely a failure. I don't know why I am posting this message in this forum, since I pretty much have no proof that anyone here is something other than an advertiser, lol.
I just finished writing the last letter I will ever write. 
my time on earth is done.
I have learned that absolutely EVERYTHING I have ever tried to do, including growing one goddamned plant, then another, then another, then another, following about three month's research precisely, has failed.
Therefore, I am a failure.
My "aero" setup consists of a 1" tube running from the exhaust of my car into the car's window, and I sit here with my laptop.
There is nobody to say goodbye to, so I'll say goodbye to all of you advertisers.
Have a good time frying your brains and successfully growing your beautiful plants.
some people were never meant to be born.
goodbye.


----------



## vespa8910 (Aug 9, 2011)

Phlange said:


> it's official. I am definitely a failure. I don't know why I am posting this message in this forum, since I pretty much have no proof that anyone here is something other than an advertiser, lol.
> I just finished writing the last letter I will ever write.
> my time on earth is done.
> I have learned that absolutely EVERYTHING I have ever tried to do, including growing one goddamned plant, then another, then another, then another, following about three month's research precisely, has failed.
> ...


Take it easy. Don't do anything silly. Go to the doc and get some Zoloft. it will take the edge off.


----------



## Manu (Jan 31, 2012)

Earl, your space shuttle is just the best thing I ever saw.

To bad I have not visited this thread before I developed my design.

I have just finished assembling the lower part and this week I am planning on getting the upper part with the pots where I will position the plants.

I guess I will have to include a second sprayer set, as I see your get two sprayers for each plant, one on each side of the holes on the 6 inch tube. As I am using buckets instead of the tube I`ll try two sprayers an considering using airstone on the botton of each bucket.

Here is a picture of my setup, the brown bucket will work as the main reservoir where the pump is located and the plants will be located in the other 10 buckets.

I have grown during college some 10 years ago but I used soil instead of hydroponics, which is cheaper. Now I get the funds to invest in Hydro and after some research I believe it will work.

If you could send some advice after looking at the photo, I will be very thankful! You sure are a guru of growers!



Best

Manu


----------



## Manu (Jan 31, 2012)

I must add that after looking at your space shuttle I will add a RO rez as it seems as a great feature to automate water reposition to the system, using the simple float valve system... So I will go after a small one that fits my small tank, or maybe change to a better tank. I will also invest on insulating the buckets, another great insight from your long thread.

Congrats for the system, the thread and the great harvests, learning a lot from you! Tks!


----------



## oceangreen (May 11, 2012)

great setup, although over complicated with selection of parts....

No need for float valve( simply top off res yourself once a week

also sprayer method can be from within using PVC pipes an ez clone sprayers are better. 

no need for chiller as long as room is 69 degrees. Use timer for pump 15 on 15 off.

thats how i would do it. DONE


----------

